# My reflections of A.S.



## MaddBomber (Jan 29, 2015)

Been a good long while since I first posted here looking for help with an 011av... I was inundated with helpful suggestions and an overwhelming sense of welcome.... upon reflection, i've noticed a change.... a negative change. It used to be that members would fight to help a new poster looking for information, no matter how trivial. Now, it seems the opposite occurs. Instead of help, most replies are negative and belittling. "operator error", "use search engine", "negligence" are used instead of warm welcomes and helpful information. 
I recently read a fairly recent post on another site, where someone posted a screenshot their experience here. It was a newbie poster going into heavy detail of a problem. The first reply is "Bored, too long to read". It actually took 6 replies before anyone welcomed them or offered ANY help. At first i wanted to tear into them, and defend AS, but then i thought about it. Recently I've seen a a couple of newbies scared away by rudeness, and a general conceited attitude. Why? When did we, as a community, become so elite? It seems we are too busy posting music videos on a PISTON thread in a CHAINSAW forum to read 10 sentences!?!?
Other forums used to respect and look up to us. Now we're referred to as "A**holeSite" for good reason... it seems.


----------



## MaddBomber (Jan 29, 2015)

Just some of my concerns. I love this site, as it was my first forum. The banter, the laughs and the overall atmosphere here is great. I'm hoping we can right a few wrongs. I definitely believe its 'a few bad apples', but we seem to follow their lead, instead of overuling their rudeness.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Jan 29, 2015)

Tl;dr


----------



## Turbo BBQ (Jan 29, 2015)

MaddBomber, forums are a good way to learn how to use code and how to type faster. I'm on everything from gun, hunting, bowhunting, motocross, heavy equipment, cooking, stack overflow, etc., forums and it is about the same everywhere. The elitists are pretty evident. When one substitutes a virtual method of communication and relationships for a real one with face to face interpersonal contact, he can lose sight of his place in the pecking order of society. If you maintain a balanced standpoint and perceive trolls for what they are it won't continue to bother you. I find it entertaining at least when I see grown men using expressions that were made for and intended to be used by teenage girls. A newby has to learn to rise to the occasion or could opt instead to get on a forum that coddles and supports a victim mentality. There are plenty of good guys on every forum that has merit. If a guy can't stand up for what is right and put a little pressure on idiots that like to throw their virtual weight and digital reputation around, what does he stand for in the first place?


----------



## MaddBomber (Jan 29, 2015)

Well stated Turbo. Well stated indeed. "Digital reputation"... that's f-ing awesome!!


----------



## Locoweed (Jan 29, 2015)

While I agree with most of the OP, I also notice many posts by folks who seem to be too lazy to look up the info for themselves.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 29, 2015)

A mere shell of the site it was in 2009.


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 29, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> A mere shell of the site it was in 2009.


True... The young guns that rule here, always respond "do a search"......But the thing is, "Search what?". All of the great info, attachments, photos, vids, are long gone, as well as the great folks that put them up here, and made this place great for a while...


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 29, 2015)

Seems a lot of fellas have disappeared recently, mostly the "glue" that held the place together.

Those guys who left helped weed out some of the guys who think this is a place to argue about the following:

Husky vs Stihl
Stihl vs Husky
Stihl vs Stihl
Chevy or Ford
How much is my saw worth?
What oil should I use?
What ratio should I use?
Husky oil vs Stihl oil
Stihl oil vs Husky Oil
Stihl Oil vs Stihl Ultra Oil
And so on and so forth.

The thing is that back in the day all that crap was still around but got ignored and was second paged in no time as a result of the good guys keeping useful discussions going on. Now the negative seems more prevalent because the good guys aren't knocking it down anymore, but it was always here. 

In a lot of ways I believe that Facebook has propagated a lot of garbage and spill over. More people get interested in the hobby as a result, but it seems there are no ethics or concern of community. It's just the "hot topic" of the moment and then it disappears into oblivion. More guys are interested in "likes" or "comments" or "getting one up on another" than they are in freely sharing information and helping guys become better mechanics, more knowledgeable about saws and teach better techniques.

Still guys 'round here willing to do that, just in less quantity.


As far as I'm concerned, ain't about being right or wrong, but about the never ending quest for knowledge.

Just like anything good and fulfilling in life:

Gotta share it to get it!


----------



## tallfarmboy (Jan 29, 2015)

The AdBucks debacle was a major killer.... So many pictures gone that many of the old threads are basically useless.


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 29, 2015)

tallfarmboy said:


> The AdBucks debacle was a major killer.... So many pictures gone that many of the old threads are basically useless.


Yes, so the best thing would be for the members still here welcome questions, and let folks respond even if they are new here.... Let
them put up some pics, etc......


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 29, 2015)

I hear ya Harley.......but I figure every new member is really just Brush Ape.

Sorta kills my buzz.


----------



## AKDoug (Jan 29, 2015)

MaddBomber said:


> Been a good long while since I first posted here looking for help with an 011av... I was inundated with helpful suggestions and an overwhelming sense of welcome.... upon reflection, i've noticed a change.... a negative change. It used to be that members would fight to help a new poster looking for information, no matter how trivial. Now, it seems the opposite occurs. Instead of help, most replies are negative and belittling. "operator error", "use search engine", "negligence" are used instead of warm welcomes and helpful information.
> I recently read a fairly recent post on another site, where someone posted a screenshot their experience here. It was a newbie poster going into heavy detail of a problem. The first reply is "Bored, too long to read". It actually took 6 replies before anyone welcomed them or offered ANY help. At first i wanted to tear into them, and defend AS, but then i thought about it. Recently I've seen a a couple of newbies scared away by rudeness, and a general conceited attitude. Why? When did we, as a community, become so elite? It seems we are too busy posting music videos on a PISTON thread in a CHAINSAW forum to read 10 sentences!?!?
> Other forums used to respect and look up to us. Now we're referred to as "A**holeSite" for good reason... it seems.


 I agree with your observation that this place has become a little more unwelcoming. However, there is no other site that I have found that has the wealth of information this site does. I don't frequent many of the other sites because, while they are nice and polite, they do not offer good advice. Other sites I don't frequent because I don't fit into their good old boy club.... and others because it's just not serious enough.

I try to never get short with new people, but my patience can get really tried when I give a solid answer and they don't want to hear it. I honestly could care less if someone takes a screen shot and complains about AS.. There still is no place I have found that has the depth of knowledge as this place. If there is, I would love folks to send me a PM and show it to me.


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 29, 2015)

I've only been on this site for just over a year. I really appreciate all of the info here, and helpful advice (there is still a wealth of it). I hope the helpful people with knowledge and good advice will continue to outnumber the few who just want to be rude & abusive.

But debates, and challenging ideas, and some light hearted ribbing is not bad.

And just sharing experiences can be fun also.

This site is a great resource, and hopefully it will stay that way.


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 29, 2015)

For the few, there are better places.


----------



## z71mike (Jan 29, 2015)

We all got flamed at least once when we were new. The new guy hasta peel the potatoes. That's just pecking order. It builds character. Yeah, it happens more often now. But with more frequency comes less volume. Lotsa little jabs doesn't hurt as much as some of the lambastings I got when I was an ignorant new guy, some 4 to 5 years ago. I paid. Now I can play a little bit. Ya know?

Anyone who's worked in any kind of shop environment knows this to be true. Simply nature.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 29, 2015)

So........have we just got too many little pussies now?


----------



## z71mike (Jan 29, 2015)

Haha possibly


----------



## blk05crew (Jan 29, 2015)

I would consider myself a "newbie" still and didn't know the site back in 2009 at it's best. But so far since I've been on here since August, 99% of the things I've been involved with have been 
positive and I can't explain how much I've learned, mostly from guy who have been here a long time.
I have seen some of the negative that you're talking about and for the most part if if I can't help or say something positive I just try and ignore it. I mostly hang out in the Poulan thread because that's 
what really interests me and the guys over there are great. 
I think this day and age there are so many "Internet tough guys" that can hide behind a computer, but I think if people just ignore them and try and be positive and help the next guy out if they can
then the forums will be that much better. Just a newbs .02 cents.


----------



## Turbo BBQ (Jan 29, 2015)

For an excellent head study on the beta male hyena effect in action when a new pup wanders into the pack, check out the lambasting this poor dude is receiving from the seasoned pros. You'll see what the causative factor is bearing on the attrition rate around here. An alpha stepped in on behalf of the pup and got some handed to him by the b-types also.

Took until the 9th post for the guy to get some useful advice grounded in experience.

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/value-of-these-saws.271696/


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 29, 2015)

Maybe the problem is AS has reached a certain saturation point. That may be why so many threads get derailed.
I never minded the so called trolls because it's ends up being a playground for humorous comments.
No one deserves to get chased off by other members but having a thick skin helps.
With a few social skills it's easy to deflect a real or imagined slight.
Irregardless, there are still a lot of good members left here and still lots to discuss.
John


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 29, 2015)

Turbo BBQ said:


> For an excellent head study on the beta male hyena affect in action when a new pup wanders into the pack, check out the lambasting this poor dude is receiving from the seasoned pros. You'll see what the causative factor is bearing on the attrition rate around here. An alpha stepped in on behalf of the pup and got some handed to him by the b-types also.
> 
> Took until the 9th post for the guy to get some useful advise grounded in experience.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/value-of-these-saws.271696/



Thanks for the link. 

Good to see beta male hyenas in action.


----------



## Turbo BBQ (Jan 29, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Good to see beta male hyenas in action.



Plenty of those at T'z. I used to go bust 'em up for sport.


----------



## Turbo BBQ (Jan 29, 2015)

AKDoug said:


> I try to never get short with new people, but........



but what? How do you manage that if you are only 4'7"?


----------



## Gologit (Jan 29, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> So........have we just got too many little pussies now?



Maybe. There are certainly a lot of members whose feelings seem to be easily hurt when somebody disagrees with them. There are a lot of inflated egos here too and far too many self proclaimed experts whose only real knowledge comes from what they've learned on this site. That's not all there is. Not nearly. 
That's not unusual though, it's merely a continuation of the way things have always been on AS. People come and people go. Saws are a fad for a lot of people and once they get the knowledge they need or their interest dies down they're gone. There are always people to replace them. Always.
Same with saw builders and modifiers. They're here for awhile, reinvent the wheel, make a big splash, and then fade off into some other interest. They're replaced by the next wonder child and things start all over again. 
In the meantime, the members fill up pages with bickering and the saw builders argue with and demean each other.
Occasionally there are highly skilled and knowledgeable people on here who give freely of their time and advice but most of them eventually leave. They get tired of being asked their opinion and then argued with when they give their answer. We've lost some of our best members because of that. 
I've been seeing the same things and hearing the same complaints since I joined in 2005. I don't see anything changing any time soon.
The thing to remember is that the owners of AS don't have any real interest in the site's quality of content. They're interested in advertising revenue and that's all they really care about. It's a business to them, nothing more. Lots of threads with lots of conversation equals a lot of site traffic and that's what the advertisers want to see. The owners, to a certain extent, _encourage_ the arguing and fighting and rude behavior. It creates traffic. It creates numbers. As long as the numbers are there the owners don't care about the content.
So, those among you who are offended by what goes on here can keep whining and trying to get things to change or you can just accept it for what it is. Or you can get mad and leave. Your replacement is just around the corner.
It's still the best forum for a broad range of topics and expertise. You just have to wade through some crap to find the good stuff.
Deal with it.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 29, 2015)

Good post ya old fart.

I'm not leaving though......and you bullying me ain't gonna change that.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 29, 2015)

what we all need to remember is to speak to folks just like we would if they right in front of us.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 29, 2015)

Gologit said:


> So, those among you who are offended by what goes on here can keep whining and trying to get things to change or you can just accept it for what it is.



May I add, and this is just a general statement....

Just worry about what you do yourself and be a useful contributor to things.

Anyone can be a fool, hell I was born that way. Don't mean I was raised one or plan on being one.


Takes discipline to not be. Work on that!


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 29, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Good post ya old fart.
> 
> I'm not leaving though......and you bullying me ain't gonna change that.





Mastermind said:


> Good post ya old fart.
> 
> I'm not leaving though......and you bullying me ain't gonna change that.


Pie anyone?


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 29, 2015)

sweet tater pie?


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 29, 2015)

AS owners prolly bought BA a whole tater pie!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 29, 2015)

So hawt.


----------



## Jeff Lary (Jan 29, 2015)

Turbo BBQ said:


> Plenty of those at T'z. I used to go bust 'em up for sport.


what is T'z ?


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 29, 2015)

Duke Thieroff said:


> AS owners prolly bought BA a whole tater pie!


so ya get pie for being a ass?............i need to rethink everything lol.


----------



## Turbo BBQ (Jan 29, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> what we all need to remember is to speak to folks just like we would if they right in front of us.



Yeah like this:


----------



## mike515 (Jan 29, 2015)

I haven't been here very long but I hope some people have found my advise to be solid. I enjoy the site and hope to be part of whatever improvement comes.

As far as getting flamed.....I don't feel like anyone has been like that to me at all. At the same time, I doubt if I'm presenting myself as in any way new to the job and asking a lot of questions about simple stuff. But hey....if a guy needs to know, he needs to know. You might never know unless you ask. Especially in our line of work....if you need an answer....speak up!!


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Jan 29, 2015)

Its not necessarily the new members that are the problems. I get tired of the cheerleaders..... I like real cheerleaders..... Not the type that suck off their favorite builders every second....


----------



## saxman (Jan 29, 2015)

I have been a member here since 2004. When I first started I learned much from reading very informative and well thought out threads on projects Lakeside Andy's threads come to mind as classics, his 056 Magnum rebuild was great. I don't come here as much as I used to, one reason is there is not much of interest for me anymore. The same old me vs. you thing gets old. Mastermind and Brad Snelling have some good posts from time to time but I guess I've moved on in hobbies. I have been rebuilding a Lincoln SA200 Redface portable welder (1966) and another Lincoln shop welder. I still like chainsaws and always want to learn more. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Steve
Lincoln IdealArc 250
Lincoln SA200 1966 Redface


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 29, 2015)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Its not necessarily the new members that are the problems. I get tired of the cheerleaders..... I like real cheerleaders..... Not the type that suck off their favorite builders every second....



I like Smittybilt saws too.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Jan 29, 2015)

Lol good.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Joe Kidd (Jan 29, 2015)

My reflections of A.S.S. ...wait, I think I added an extra "S". 





Carry on.


----------



## weedkilla (Jan 29, 2015)

Turbo BBQ said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/value-of-these-saws.271696/


Well if that's the depths to which AS has sunk...... I can live with that. 
I would never have opened a "what is my saw worth" thread, and if I did and all I found was a new member fishing for sales, I'd be suspicious of their motives. 
Brand new member, knows about the Snelling mods to a 201, doesn't know what 4 modern stihls are worth? 
How many of these threads - http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/chris-wells.264817/
do we need?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm my own grandpa.

It's a southern thing........carry on.


----------



## Turbo BBQ (Jan 29, 2015)

Reflections of Ass:


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 29, 2015)

Repped !!!!!!!

Good Day Sir!!!!!


----------



## z71mike (Jan 29, 2015)

Awesome


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 29, 2015)

Deal with it.

(Hi, Bob!)


----------



## Mung Bean (Jan 29, 2015)

Turbo BBQ said:


> Took until the 9th post for the guy to get some useful advice grounded in experience.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/value-of-these-saws.271696/



Maybe I'm a little slow but it seems to me the first response gave the requested info.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 29, 2015)

Turbo BBQ said:


> Reflections of Ass:



It was only a matter of time before he popped in here.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 29, 2015)

One of my faves!


----------



## HuskStihl (Jan 29, 2015)

My first post here got flamed, but then Wendell rep'd me "so ya don't look all newbie and stuff". Kinda representative of the site in general. I'm a tremendous arrogant ******* in real life (seriously), so I try really, really hard to stay agreeable on the forum


----------



## Turbo BBQ (Jan 29, 2015)

Mung Bean said:


> Maybe I'm a little slow but it seems to me the first response gave the requested info.



If you are buying Stihl 660's for $325 with 28 and 36" bars and three chains you are faster than me though.


----------



## Joe Kidd (Jan 29, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> My first post here got flamed, but then Wendell rep'd me "so ya don't look all newbie and stuff". Kinda representative of the site in general. I'm a tremendous arrogant ******* in real life (seriously), so I try really, really hard to stay agreeable on the forum


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 29, 2015)

The typical sophomoric behavior that many of us (regardless of our politics) find really, really, well....., useless, shallow, uninformative, and frankly, flat out stupid and ignorant...and one of the main reasons I choose to hang elsewhere these days when it comes to chainsaw info, vendors. quality posts, and minimal commercialism.

Only problem with this thread?

It ain't Friday night yet and it already needs WAY more cowbell.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 29, 2015)

[QUOTE="HuskStihl, post: 5180823, member: 85012". I'm a tremendous arrogant ******* in real life (seriously), so I try really, really hard to stay agreeable on the forum[/QUOTE]


----------



## HuskStihl (Jan 29, 2015)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> useless, shallow, uninformative, and frankly, flat out stupid and ignorant....


Sounds like my peeps!


----------



## Turbo BBQ (Jan 29, 2015)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> The typical sophomoric behavior that many of us (regardless of our politics) find really, really, well....., useless, shallow, uninformative, and frankly, flat out stupid and ignorant...and one of the main reasons I choose to hang elsewhere these days when it comes to chainsaw info, vendors. quality posts, and minimal commercialism.
> 
> Only problem with this thread?
> 
> It ain't Friday night yet and it already needs WAY more cowbell.



Pogo in my butt.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jan 29, 2015)

Turbo BBQ said:


> Pogo in my butt.


Bungholio


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 29, 2015)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> The typical sophomoric behavior that many of us (regardless of our politics) find really, really, well....., useless, shallow, uninformative, and frankly, flat out stupid and ignorant...and one of the main reasons I choose to hang elsewhere these days when it comes to chainsaw info, vendors. quality posts, and minimal commercialism.
> 
> Only problem with this thread?
> 
> It ain't Friday night yet and it already needs WAY more cowbell.




Miss you mayne!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 29, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> So........have we just got too many little pussies now?


That's what it boils down to Randy.
Ain't nobody with thick skin anymore.
Everybody takes whatever they read on the web to be gospel.
+"I have a potty mouth" & ****


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 29, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> That's what it boils down to Randy.
> Ain't nobody with thick skin anymore.
> Everybody takes whatever they read on the web to be gospel.
> +"I have a potty mouth" & ****


Internets are serious business J.

By the way...

Warez mah shertz?


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 29, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> Sounds like my peeps!



How long do ya usually hafta sit on em before they hatch?


----------



## Mung Bean (Jan 29, 2015)

Turbo BBQ said:


> If you are buying Stihl 660's for $325 with 28 and 36" bars and three chains you are faster than me though.


That would be a good deal on CL around here but it's not a stolen by a crack head crazy price either.


----------



## Walt41 (Jan 29, 2015)

Things have just not been the same since Stihl Sawing put curtains on his bathroom window and dismantled the bleachers outside it...and stole the cheesy poofs.


----------



## old-cat (Jan 29, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> That's what it boils down to Randy.
> Ain't nobody with thick skin anymore.
> Everybody takes whatever they read on the web to be gospel.
> +"I have a potty mouth" & ****


Do you mean everybody including or excluding, you?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 29, 2015)

Muh skin is thick........just don't talk bad about muh mommie.


----------



## tntblaster14 (Jan 29, 2015)

Besides the shawg forum I dunno any other decent forums. I'm new here but have found more than enough info to answer questions ihave. That's why I don't post much as someone else has usually asked, and answered something I needed to know. I'm def a noob on a lot of repairs, knowing just enough to be dangerous lol!


----------



## Joe Kidd (Jan 29, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Muh skin is thick........just don't talk bad about muh mommie.


Not to mention the thick coarse hair.


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 29, 2015)

Meh......


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 29, 2015)

Eccentric said:


> Meh......



I concur........

Plug "I have a potty mouth".


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 29, 2015)

tater tot


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 29, 2015)

​


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## SS Sniper (Jan 29, 2015)

Duke Thieroff said:


> Seems a lot of fellas have disappeared recently, mostly the "glue" that held the place together.
> 
> Those guys who left helped weed out some of the guys who think this is a place to argue about the following:
> 
> ...


I'll admit I'm a contributor in the "brand wars" thing; and its gonna end
My apologies


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 29, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Muh skin is thick........just don't talk bad about muh mommie.


Or the name of your little road.....


----------



## wendell (Jan 29, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> My first post here got flamed, but then Wendell rep'd me "so ya don't look all newbie and stuff". Kinda representative of the site in general. I'm a tremendous arrogant ******* in real life (seriously), so I try really, really hard to stay agreeable on the forum


Biggest mistake I ever made.


LOL


----------



## HuskStihl (Jan 29, 2015)

wendell said:


> Biggest mistake I ever made.
> 
> 
> LOL


A belated thank you for being nice. I would have thanked you sooner, but I thought you had died a few years ago. Wait.....that was assholeish. Sorry


----------



## Philip Wheelock (Jan 29, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> what we all need to remember is to speak to folks just like we would if they right in front of us.


That's the *truth*. All you need to know.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 29, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Good post ya old fart.
> 
> I'm not leaving though......and you bullying me ain't gonna change that.



That's fine. I guess. But if you _do_ decide to leave would you please take Bradley with you? Please?


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 29, 2015)

Gologit said:


> That's fine. I guess. But if you _do_ decide to leave would you please take Bradley with you? Please?



every forum needs some obvious BS in it


----------



## Rokon (Jan 29, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> So........have we just got too many little pussies now?



I was going to respond to this thread, but I'm in the middle of a "Married With Children" marathon...:****you:


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 29, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> tater tot



You are really pushing it bud. 



Gologit said:


> That's fine. I guess. But if you _do_ decide to leave would you please take Bradley with you? Please?



Have you lost your mind? He and I don't do so well together.......or have you not noticed?



Rokon said:


> I was going to respond to this thread, but I'm in the middle of a "Married With Children" marathon...:****you:



I miss rep. 

Right now I'd red bomb your ass into the basement.


----------



## Lignator (Jan 29, 2015)

way late to the party......but......AS does have a good bit of info here and a knowledgeable community. 

I will say that the searching is very tough these days. With the lack of pictures, links, videos ect ect alot a great info gets buried.

That being said, I don't mind revisiting old topics, saws, builds ect. Post some of the old info, it will be new to some for sure. 

my $0.02


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 29, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> You are really pushing it bud.


what.......you no like taters? no mo nanners fer you then......silly monkey


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 29, 2015)

yall makin me hungry


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 29, 2015)

Lignator said:


> way late to the party......but......AS does have a good bit of info here and a knowledgeable community.


Yup just sift through the BS and its right there......i've seen it myself.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 29, 2015)

Damn that looks good Mike. 

I had leftover chicken soup for supper. Muh belly is startin to growl....


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 29, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Damn that looks good Mike.


Now you're gonna think about that when you go feed the cows in the morning[emoji33]


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 29, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Damn that looks good Mike.
> 
> I had leftover chicken soup for supper. Muh belly is startin to growl....


I wish I had that. Me and The Wendell eat one real similar in Omaha a year or so back. Best steak I ever eat.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 29, 2015)

I am a member of most of the saw forums and find that I usually gravitate to this one. I don't like all the spurious fluff that seems to take up the majority of space, but still find it to be a good community of chainsaw buffs. On the internet, one must be able to sift through a lot of bullcrap to find the gems. Those that are unwilling to do that go away. Seems like the forum changes membership about every year. ie, if you read an old post you see a bunch of guys that responded to it and think, "oh yeah, I wonder what happened to them?" I just keep hanging around, try to offer up useful info if I have any.
I have really enjoyed the thread about "what's your day job?" as it helps me to get to know some of the members a bit better. I really enjoyed the Georgia GTG and getting to meet some members in person. It's really an eclectic mix of people on here that are disparate in every way except their love of these little engine powered gadgets. So just like my spouse, I take the good and bad and make something workable out of it. (Actually, I'm sorta missing Groundi as she's in Bangladesh right now...) Carry on.


----------



## Lignator (Jan 29, 2015)

well said FoP.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 29, 2015)

When I think about it 2004 was 11 years ago, so the young 20 somethings here were just little kids at the time. Sometimes tight groups of friends can cause issues. Some get jealous of these cliques, sometimes people in these cliques get defensive and aggressive. Nevertheless things seem to go up and down, some stay some go, it's all good to me.


----------



## jra1100 (Jan 29, 2015)

I am in agreement with gologit. I've not been here as long a him, but he pretty well sums AS up. Having said that, there are some folks that I miss a lot. Lakeside for example, although I see him post now and then, Thall also, just for a couple. Boy if those two couldn't figure out what was wrong with a saw you might just as well junk it. I first came here trying to figure out why my Poulan wouldn't cut. Mind you I had been cutting since my early 20's (I'm 64 now), and I got an answer right off from gasoline, the answer was right on and polite and interesting, I always read his posts, they were interesting, and he hated oil threads. I've not seen a post from him in a long time, I hope he is well. The answer by the way was that I had a SAFETY chain. I had never heard of such, and still think that the concept is crazy, but that's just me. I ground off the safety bars and that baby cut like a beaver on roids. Been a lot of changes since I came here, and I'm not around as much as I used to be, but it is the only saw forum that I go to. By the way nobody answered Jeff Lary, what is T.z" anyway. JR


----------



## west041 (Jan 29, 2015)

Reading this thread made me want to stick around a bit more, good to read some different comments from folks on this thread as opposed to the one I started about my dad's 291. Everyone commenting here seems pretty reasonable and normal. I couldn't believe some of the stuff that was directed my way on my first post. People seem to like to write things off the cuff and a lot of times say stuff that they would never say in person. I have to laugh at all the internet tough guys on this forum, makes me wonder what they are like in real life when someone big is in their face. I bet they don't run their mouth very much. 
All in all, it seems like there is quite a bit of technical know how on this forum, if everyone acts like they do in this thread then this site will keep growing.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 30, 2015)

jra1100 said:


> I am in agreement with gologit. I've not been here as long a him, but he pretty well sums AS up. Having said that, there are some folks that I miss a lot. Lakeside for example, although I see him post now and then, Thall also, just for a couple. Boy if those two couldn't figure out what was wrong with a saw you might just as well junk it. I first came here trying to figure out why my Poulan wouldn't cut. Mind you I had been cutting since my early 20's (I'm 64 now), and *I got an answer right off from gasoline, the answer was right on and polite and interesting, I always read his posts, they were interesting, and he hated oil threads. I've not seen a post from him in a long time, I hope he is well. * The answer by the way was that I had a SAFETY chain. I had never heard of such, and still think that the concept is crazy, but that's just me. I ground off the safety bars and that baby cut like a beaver on roids. Been a lot of changes since I came here, and I'm not around as much as I used to be, but it is the only saw forum that I go to. By the way nobody answered Jeff Lary, what is T.z" anyway. JR



He still posts on Masterblaster's site. 

He got into ProStreet Trucks.....


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 30, 2015)

west041 said:


> I have to laugh at all the internet tough guys on this forum, makes me wonder what they are like in real life when someone big is in their face. I bet they don't run their mouth very much.


I can run faster scarred than I can mad.lol
If I see a newbie getting beat up, I'll at least give him some rep so he doesn't feel alone.
Or if I go in for the kill, I try to mitigate the damage by giving a like before I make the post.
What I hate too are the ones who insist on posting when drinking, or the ones who feel compelled to post pics and vids over and over again that are a decade old.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 30, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 399282
> 
> I can run faster scarred than I can mad.lol
> If I see a newbie getting beat up, I'll at least give him some rep so he doesn't feel alone.
> ...




If I was a drinker........


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Jan 30, 2015)

Gologit said:


> That's fine. I guess. But if you _do_ decide to leave would you please take Bradley with you? Please?


 wow, for someone who always seems to talk about "no whining, and putting on your big boy pants" you sure seem to piss and moan alot about snelling?


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jan 30, 2015)

Where were you when the "fur flung" fur flew, or whatever...


----------



## Turbo BBQ (Jan 30, 2015)

jra1100 said:


> By the way nobody answered Jeff Lary, what is T.z" anyway.



It's a choke and puke out by the fairgrounds, JR.. Bunch of dudes there in golf shirts that think they're cowboys. lol


----------



## Jeff Lary (Jan 30, 2015)

jra1100 said:


> I am in agreement with gologit. I've not been here as long a him, but he pretty well sums AS up. Having said that, there are some folks that I miss a lot. Lakeside for example, although I see him post now and then, Thall also, just for a couple. Boy if those two couldn't figure out what was wrong with a saw you might just as well junk it. I first came here trying to figure out why my Poulan wouldn't cut. Mind you I had been cutting since my early 20's (I'm 64 now), and I got an answer right off from gasoline, the answer was right on and polite and interesting, I always read his posts, they were interesting, and he hated oil threads. I've not seen a post from him in a long time, I hope he is well. The answer by the way was that I had a SAFETY chain. I had never heard of such, and still think that the concept is crazy, but that's just me. I ground off the safety bars and that baby cut like a beaver on roids. Been a lot of changes since I came here, and I'm not around as much as I used to be, but it is the only saw forum that I go to. By the way nobody answered Jeff Lary, what is T.z" anyway. JR


 
Good man, keep after em i figure it may be a conspricy i am quite sure it is nothing wholesome ,Jeff


----------



## Jeff Lary (Jan 30, 2015)

Well that translates well into downtown Hartland Maine, Golf playing Cowboys...


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 30, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> If I was a drinker........


----------



## Redoakranch (Jan 30, 2015)

First of all I live in the USA and think people can speak their mind even if I don't agree.
But if your going to be dumb, you'd better be tough!
Everybody laughs at the class clown but nobody wants to be in a class of clowns.

Personally I'm not a fan of "search" as an answer. I would either:
A. Don't respond at all
B. Say "so you must be new, there are 100's of threads about oil and chain and X vs Y, please search your specific whatever"
C. There's a lot to be said about that but here's a link to a great thread about it.

This is just me though and that's too boring, we still need a few flames thrown in to keep it interesting.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 30, 2015)

The biggest problem with this forum is the influence bred and brought over here buy a handful of guys from another forum. Of course, not everyone there is a problem, but that's where it's bred and fostered. Put that in context with Gologit had to say, and it's just a recipe for petty, juvenile behavior.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 30, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> The biggest problem with this forum is the influence bred and brought over here buy a handful of guys from another forum. Of course, not everyone there is a problem, but that's where it's bred and fostered. Put that in context with Gologit had to say, and it's just a recipe for petty, juvenile behavior.



It's pretty obvious that you are above reproach and have never done anything to deserve any of lumps that you've been served.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 30, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> It's pretty obvious that you are above reproach and have never done anything to deserve any of lumps that you've been served.


I didn't say that Randy. The difference is with those whose only purpose is to cause trouble and havoc. That has nothing to do with deserved lumps.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 30, 2015)

I see a lock coming on this one.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 30, 2015)

MaddBomber said:


> Now we're referred to as "A**holeSite" for good reason... it seems.



You should have been here in 2002.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm quite certain that there are plenty of jackasses around here who have never been on any other chainsaw forums.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jan 30, 2015)

No one is beyond reproach


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jan 30, 2015)

Once again we have a thread that starts out fine & will wind up Locked.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 30, 2015)

Defending the reproachable behavior of others never ends well.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 30, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> I see a lock coming on this one.


I thought everyone had kissed and made up?
John


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 30, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> I see a lock coming on this one.



I'm out of it. 

Enjoy.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 30, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I thought everyone had kissed and made up?
> John


Don't I wish John.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 30, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I thought everyone had kissed and made up?
> John


It takes a consistent honest willingness from both sides for that to work.


----------



## old-cat (Jan 30, 2015)

Throwing rocks don't make peace.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 30, 2015)

More arguing? Welcome to last week. Also last month, last year....Nothing changes.

I don't mind seeing Randy and Brad snipe at each other but it's starting to get very predictable. Worse than that, it's boring. They always say the same things.

Maybe we need a fresh crop of saw builders with more original material?


----------



## old-cat (Jan 30, 2015)

Gologit said:


> More arguing? Welcome to last week. Also last month, last year....Nothing changes.
> 
> I don't mind seeing Randy and Brad snipe at each other but it's starting to get very predictable. Worse than that, it's boring. They always say the same things.
> 
> Maybe we need a fresh crop of saw builders with more original material?


It irritates me when ANYBODY throws rocks at some other member. It CAN NOT accomplish anything good.


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 30, 2015)

ok,,, my 2 cents even though its worth 1 penny,,,,, I have learned a lot on here,,,, have gotten a lot of help,, bought some saws,, sold a few,,, gotten parts from some good members,,, so I cant complain about any of it,,,, to me its like my 2nd family,,,,,it is amusig to read some of bickering going on because I know most of it is just for fun,,,, now on the other hand a lot of you guys are a bunch of sheep/poodle hunping gay midgets,,, especially the ones from TN.,,,, now I do admit I am a homo piss soak pecker wrecking inbred azz wipe from KY


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 30, 2015)

just found this pic,,,,, randy was getting things together to ship out another saw


----------



## Jeff Lary (Jan 30, 2015)

This may start something anew but I have always wondered something and this may... be the time to ask. Why does anyone " lock " a thread? I don't care one way or the other, just that in between some of the bickering sometimes you can glean some insight as to the reason for the bickering . Maybe then work on that?
I just read a thread a while ago ( this am )and learned something that evidently is very important when posting on this site. There was some maybe +/- close to bickering on that thread too but I did learn something that I would have never known otherwise. Just a thought continue on please...


----------



## Sty57 (Jan 30, 2015)

When ever you have people that are really talented at what they do..." builders, mechanics, artists or what ever". They are going to have the mindset that there stuff is the best. This is a good thing because it will drive them to be better then the next guy. I am sure that there was cavemen sitting around the fire arguing about who has the best stick and the biggest rock it just human nature.
I have gotten great advice from a lot of guys on here, BUT that is what I take it as. I will always take advice, but then I will always look into it more for my self and make up my own mind what I want to do.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 30, 2015)

Jeff Lary said:


> This may start something anew but I have always wondered something and this may... be the time to ask. Why does anyone " lock " a thread? I don't care one way or the other, just that in between some of the bickering sometimes you can glean some insight as to the reason for the bickering . Maybe then work on that?
> I just read a thread a while ago ( this am )and learned something that evidently is very important when posting on this site. There was some maybe +/- close to bickering on that thread too but I did learn something that I would have never known otherwise. Just a thought continue on please...


I think locking a thread is preferable to deleting certain posts within the thread. Years ago posts were deleted in some of the best fights on AS which caused a loss of continuity and rendered the thread more or less useless.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 30, 2015)

Jeff Lary said:


> This may start something anew *but I have always wondered something and this may... be the time to ask. Why does anyone " lock " a thread?* I don't care one way or the other, just that in between some of the bickering sometimes you can glean some insight as to the reason for the bickering . Maybe then work on that?
> I just read a thread a while ago ( this am )and learned something that evidently is very important when posting on this site. There was some maybe +/- close to bickering on that thread too but I did learn something that I would have never known otherwise. Just a thought continue on please...


I will try and answer this, Some people don't want to see locks, they like to sit back and watch the arguments. long as their civil and not causing harm like name calling and cursing other members out, it's ok. When it escalates to abusive language and threats it just keeps all the members involved upset with each other and creates an atmosphere of anger and spite. Letting it go allows hate and discontent to grow among everyone. Also it is not good to see the angry side of some people that you repsect.


----------



## cuttinties (Jan 30, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> I will try and answer this, Some people don't want to see locks, they like to sit back and watch the arguments. long as their civil and not causing harm like name calling and cursing other members out, it's ok. When it escalates to abusive language and threats it just keeps all the members involved upset with each other and creates an atmosphere of anger and spite. Letting it go allows hate and discontent to grow among everyone. Also it is not good to see the angry side of some people that you repsect.



You either bask in the sun, or you burn in it.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 30, 2015)

I know that I have the education, training and experience to clean this forum up and make it a much happier place. 

All you have to do, is make me master moderator and give me free reign.


----------



## Jeff Lary (Jan 30, 2015)

Fair enough I guess. I am a reader some times a poster and always a learner. It is easy for someone like me to sit here and arm chair the whole thing. But when it is your responsibility to keep things civil I guess you need some tools to do that with too. I don't know much about what a moderator does but I " think? " you guys here do it good.


----------



## zogger (Jan 30, 2015)

Just a generic observation. I watch nature, not always sitting in some mechanical thing or holding an engine in my hands. Quiet in other words.

The last several days, ALL the animals around here, domestic and wild, have been extremely "touchy", quick to anger.

Online, various forums here and there, seeing the same thing.


----------



## cuttinties (Jan 30, 2015)

zogger said:


> Just a generic observation. I watch nature, not always sitting in some mechanical thing or holding an engine in my hands. Quiet in other words.
> 
> The last several days, ALL the animals around here, domestic and wild, have been extremely "touchy", quick to anger.
> 
> Online, various forums here and there, seeing the same thing.



I'm going to blame it on the weather. Folks are aching for some sunshine and fishing.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 30, 2015)

Where's Randy? He must've went to get a drink...


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 30, 2015)

2123 said:


> I know that I have the education, training and experience to clean this forum up and make it a much happier place.
> 
> All you have to do, is make me master moderator and give me free reign.



I bet you'd be a good mod, but you'd need to bring your taser. Lol


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 30, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> I will try and answer this, Some people don't want to see locks, they like to sit back and watch the arguments. long as their civil and not causing harm like name calling and cursing other members out, it's ok. When it escalates to abusive language and threats it just keeps all the members involved upset with each other and creates an atmosphere of anger and spite. Letting it go allows hate and discontent to grow among everyone. Also it is not good to see the angry side of some people that you repsect.



I for one have let my temper get the best of me here many times. I understand exactly what you are saying. 

Being a mod is a thankless job...and you are very good at it.


I apologize for any trouble I've caused you Rick.


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 30, 2015)

Stihl Sawing, we appreciate that you guys do not have an easy job here striking the balance.

As far as the behavior, is it a Full Moon????


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 30, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I bet you'd be a good mod, but you'd need to bring your taser. Lol




Tasers are too impersonal. I'd rather have my PR-24 Monadnock Baton.

Up close and personal, with a little blood here and there, is where it's at. 

BTW.......when I retired, I kept it. It now resides in the driver door panel of my Chev. pick-up.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 30, 2015)

2123 said:


> Tasers are too impersonal. I'd rather have my PR-24 Monadnock Baton.
> 
> Up close and personal, with a little blood here and there, is where it's at.
> 
> BTW....when I retired, I kept it. It now resides in the driver door panel of my Chev. pick-up.


It's a felony to possess a baton where I live. Stupid law.

"Section 12002 of the California Penal Code allows police officers, and on-duty security guards (and nobody else) with the proper training, to carry batons."


----------



## rjames (Jan 30, 2015)

It's human nature to want to fight fire with fire, but the firefighters have proven that water works better.

I try to keep that in mind before reacting to stuff.


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 30, 2015)

That is like when the police officer pulled me over and asked why I had a baseball bat in the back seat (we were having trouble with a Motorcycle gang). I responded, there is a glove & ball there also.

He replied "nice touch".


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 30, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> It's a felony to possess a baton where I live. Stupid law.
> 
> "Section 12002 of the California Penal Code allows police officers, and on-duty security guards (and nobody else) with the proper training, to carry batons."




Knowing you as I do, it's probably a good thing that you can't carry one. You'd just end up hurting yourself.

I'd hate to see that happen............


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 30, 2015)

2123 said:


> Knowing you as I do, it's probably a good thing that you can't carry one. You'd just end up hurting yourself.
> 
> I'd hate to see that happen............


----------



## crzybowhntr (Jan 30, 2015)

blk05crew said:


> ...I think this day and age there are so many "Internet tough guys" that can hide behind a computer, but I think if people just ignore them and try and be positive and help the next guy out if they can
> then the forums will be that much better. Just a newbs .02 cents.


Agree.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 30, 2015)

To be effective / skilled with a baton, it requires some coordination, reflex timing, and common sense (as in when to use it and not) as well as good hand and feet movement. 

I just have a gut feeling you wouldn't be an appropriate candidate.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 30, 2015)

2123 said:


> To be effective / skilled with a baton, it requires some coordination, reflex timing, and common sense (as in when to use it and not) as well as good hand and feet movement.
> 
> I just have a gut feeling you wouldn't be an appropriate candidate.


Yep. I'm too dumb to hit someone with a stick. Your arrogance really gets old at times.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 30, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Yep. I'm too dumb to hit someone with a stick. Your arrogance really gets old at times.



Who in the world are you replying too?


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 30, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Yep. I'm too dumb to hit someone with a stick.




Naw.....anyone can hit anyone with a stick. That's the beauty of the PR-24. It's soooo much more than just an impact instrument. There are also blocking moves, holding moves and restraint moves. 

If memory serves, there's in excess of 30 different striking moves, not counting all of the above moves I mentioned. It's a very comprehensive course to get certified on one.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 30, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Yep. I'm too dumb to hit someone with a stick. Your arrogance really gets old at times.




I was just being concerned for your safety and well-being. 

No good deed goes unpunished...............


----------



## cuttinties (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Mastermind (Jan 30, 2015)

Oh........I see. 

I forgot 2123 existed. lol


----------



## old-cat (Jan 30, 2015)

cuttinties said:


> I'm going to blame it on the weather. Folks are aching for some sunshine and fishing.


Life is GOOD here, been catching some NICE Steelhead!


----------



## cuttinties (Jan 30, 2015)

old-cat said:


> Life is GOOD here, been catching some NICE Steelhead!



You must live in the Northwest. I'm jealous


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 30, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Yep. I'm too dumb to hit someone with a stick. Your arrogance really gets old at times.




You have me feeling kind of sad right now. I see you're having troubles recognizing when I'm just messing with you and when I'm not. 

I'm not quite sure what to do about it though. 

I have given it some thought and think I'll just leave it the way it is. Probably best for all concerned.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 30, 2015)

As a peace officer did you ever have to subdue someone wielding a chainsaw?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 30, 2015)

Screw the stick, lead is more effective.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 30, 2015)

I once saw a man that had been stabbed chase another man down.......and beat on him for a good while. The guy got away and locked himself in a car. The stabbed guy then climbed on the roof of the car and stomped it down.......kicked in the windshield and was getting inside when the police arrived. 

Took three cops to subdue him. 

Never underestimate the effects of adrenaline....

The guy that was being chased and beat on was the stabber BTW.


----------



## mesupra (Jan 30, 2015)

Pics or did not happen


----------



## mesupra (Jan 30, 2015)

I always get a kick out of people who are unable to create a mental picture or happen to wonder what a new 550xp looks like. Theres my rant for the day.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 30, 2015)

mesupra said:


> I always get a kick out of people who are unable to create a mental picture or happen to wonder what a new 550xp looks like. Theres my rant for the day.


Pics or it didn't happen ;(


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 30, 2015)

mesupra said:


> Pics or did not happen



They are in my head. I can even see them in color.......with sound. 

The fight started in a bar (of course). It was a simple little scuffle......after that was over, the guy that did the cutting walks over after and offers his hand and an apology. When the feller put his hand out, this guy grabs it and cuts his arm from his bicep all the way to his wrist, then sticks him in the gut at least twice. That's when the chase started.

I really wish I had been somewhere else....but I was standing 5 feet away.


----------



## big t double (Jan 30, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Never underestimate the effects of adrenaline....
> 
> .



that....or methamphetamines


----------



## HuskStihl (Jan 30, 2015)

Just hypothetically............let's say there were two guys who made money enlarging existing holes in chainsaws. Let's say both of them contributed vast amounts of knowledge and time to an interweb chainsaw forum (as if such a thing would even exist). We'll call them Bad Smelling and Brandy Cottle. If Bad Smelling fairly frequently complained about being mistreated by a 9 fingered, piss-soaked mental Pygmy (who somehow has a beautiful family) and his band of ursine riff-raff, causing Brandy Cottle to immediately defend said hooligans by reminding Bad Smelling of every personal and saw related failure he has ever had......Or if Brandy Cottle often made references to Bad's allegedly discredited method of saw performance enhancement, causing Bad to get defensive and whiny.......it would get old in a hurry. Especially if they were both successful and mature enough to know better.

These characters are fictional. Any resemblance to real persons is purely coincidental


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 30, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> As a peace officer did you ever have to subdue someone wielding a chainsaw?


It looks like our resident peace officer left the thread for the donut shop. Lol
Anyway, a cop I sold wood to told me that if someone comes at you with a saw, just throw a jacket or blanket at the bar.
That's the Canadian way. What's the American way?
John


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 30, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> It looks like our resident peace officer left the thread for the donut shop. Lol
> Anyway, a cop I sold wood to told me that if someone comes at you with a saw, just throw a jacket or blanket at the bar.
> That's the Canadian way. What's the American way?
> John


Obviously the correct answer is shoot him 5-6 times.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 30, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> Just hypothetically............let's say there were two guys who made money enlarging existing holes in chainsaws. Let's say both of them contributed vast amounts of knowledge and time to an interweb chainsaw forum (as if such a thing would even exist). We'll call them Bad Smelling and Brandy Cottle. If Bad Smelling fairly frequently complained about being mistreated by a 9 fingered, piss-soaked mental Pygmy (who somehow has a beautiful family) and his band of ursine riff-raff, causing Brandy Cottle to immediately defend said hooligans by reminding Bad Smelling of every personal and saw related failure he has ever had......Or if Brandy Cottle often made references to Bad's allegedly discredited method of saw performance enhancement, causing Bad to get defensive and whiny.......it would get old in a hurry. Especially if they were both successful and mature enough to know better.
> 
> These characters are fictional. Any resemblance to real persons is purely coincidental


----------



## Wayne68 (Jan 30, 2015)

2123 said:


> Naw.....anyone can hit anyone with a stick. That's the beauty of the PR-24. It's soooo much more than just an impact instrument. There are also blocking moves, holding moves and restraint moves.
> 
> If memory serves, there's in excess of 30 different striking moves, not counting all of the above moves I mentioned. It's a very comprehensive course to get certified on one.


 Sounds like an impressive arsenal of skills, but I think it would be a mistake to challenge Napoleon Dynamites nunchuck abilities. lol


----------



## Rockjock (Jan 30, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Obviously the correct answer is shoot him 5-6 times.



ONLY 5-6 times?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jan 30, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Screw the stick, lead is more effective.



I know , i got beat by 5 guys when i was 19 one had a lead pipe ..it hurt..i got knifed by some when i was 24 and then one of his friends smacked me with his gun a few times , i have a nice collection of scars and missing chops..im ugly.

MOD NOTE: offensive content edited


----------



## Turbo BBQ (Jan 30, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Anyway, a cop I sold wood to told me that if someone comes at you with a saw, just throw a jacket or blanket at the bar.
> That's the Canadian way. What's the American way?



Call the EPA.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 30, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I know , i got beat by 5 guys when i was 19 one had a lead pipe ..it hurt..i got knifed by some when i was 24 and then one of his friends smacked me with his gun a few times , i have a nice collection of scars and missing chops..im ugly.



I got jumped by a one time and his buddy was gonna jump in and i told him if he jumped in i was gonna gouge out his eyes and skull f**k him after i gut his friend......he never jumped in

He was big too i just had to make him think I was crazy

MOD NOTE: offensive content edited


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 30, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I know , i got beat by 5 guys when i was 19 one had a lead pipe ..it hurt..i got knifed by some when i was 24 and then one of his friends smacked me with his gun a few times , i have a nice collection of scars and missing chops..*im ugly*.



Pics?


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 30, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> As a peace officer did you ever have to subdue someone wielding a chainsaw?




Not once. Not even twice. 

But.....I do seem to recall a horror movie that had a cop in it that was pursuing a maniac with a chainsaw. The name of the movie escapes me though.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 30, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Obviously the correct answer is shoot him 5-6 times.


I can't speak for 2123, but if asked in court why he shot the suspect 5-6 times, I'm sure his response would be, "Because I ran out of bullets!"


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 30, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I can't speak for 2123, but if asked in court why he shot the suspect 5-6 times, I'm sure his response would be, "Because I ran out of bullets!"




If you ever find the need to shoot someone, shoot um good. 

That's all I'm gonna say on the matter.


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 30, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> The biggest problem with this forum is the influence bred and brought over here buy a handful of guys from another forum. Of course, not everyone there is a problem, but that's where it's bred and fostered. Put that in context with Gologit had to say, and it's just a recipe for petty, juvenile behavior.



Wow.....

What a fantastic distortion of the facts. For somebody who complains about T1 twisting things, you're pretty good at it yourself. Most of the folks that you have a problem with (and that you say come 'from over there') were here long before 'that place' existed. The troubles you have with them have always been 'bred and fostered' here....................except during the periods when you and Andre have gone 'over there' to post.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narcissism



Mastermind said:


> It's pretty obvious that you are above reproach and have never done anything to deserve any of lumps that you've been served.



Don't you know.............................Brad's gonna be canonized.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canonization



cgraham1 said:


> Yep. I'm too dumb to hit someone with a stick. Your arrogance really gets old at times.



If ya come down here someday I'll let you play with my baton. I promise I won't be arrogant about it.



Mastermind said:


> They are in my head. I can even see them in color.......with sound.
> 
> The fight started in a bar (of course). It was a simple little scuffle......*after that was over, the guy that did the cutting walks over after and offers his hand and an apology. When the feller put his hand out, this guy grabs it and cuts his arm from his bicep all the way to his wrist, then sticks him in the gut at least twice.* That's when the chase started.
> 
> I really wish I had been somewhere else....but I was standing 5 feet away.



That's just about the most cowardly thing I've ever read. He needs to spend some quality time in a tank with a buncha lifers who have been informed that he's a serial child molester (hell, a guy like that probably is).



Gypo Logger said:


> It looks like our resident peace officer left the thread for the donut shop. Lol
> Anyway, a cop I sold wood to told me that if someone comes at you with a saw, just throw a jacket or blanket at the bar.
> That's the Canadian way. *What's the American way?*
> John



Shoot the bastard *until he* *stops* coming atcha wit the saw. Shoot to stop the threat.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jan 30, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Pics?



Im only missin 2 chompers now..the others got fixed , im still not as ugly as that tattoo on your forearm


----------



## BeatCJ (Jan 30, 2015)

old-cat said:


> Life is GOOD here, been catching some NICE Steelhead!


I hear they are calling for a real nice run of spring chinook and smelt, too!


----------



## old-cat (Jan 30, 2015)

BeatCJ said:


> I hear they are calling for a real nice run of spring chinook and smelt, too!


We must be neighbors?


----------



## BeatCJ (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm on the south side of St. Helens, about 20 miles east of the Oak Tree restaurant.


----------



## old-cat (Jan 30, 2015)

BeatCJ said:


> I'm on the south side of St. Helens, about 20 miles east of the Oak Tree restaurant.


Close to Mt. Adams?


----------



## Turbo BBQ (Jan 30, 2015)

Eccentric said:


> If ya come down here someday I'll let you play with my baton.




That's a little eccentric.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 30, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Im only missin 2 chompers now..the others got fixed , im still not as ugly as that tattoo on your forearm



OK.....OK.....

I see how it is. 







That tat is an ugly piece of crap ain't it? Long story about that.....


----------



## BeatCJ (Jan 30, 2015)

old-cat said:


> Close to Mt. Adams?


Nope, the East end of Lake Mewin, south side. Beautiful Downtown Amboy.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 30, 2015)

2123 said:


> Not once. Not even twice.
> 
> But.....I do seem to recall a horror movie that had a cop in it that was pursuing a maniac with a chainsaw. The name of the movie escapes me though.


Didn't that cop turn out to be a momma's boy?


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 30, 2015)

Must have been set in Ohio.... Lotsa cops, and many more maniacs with chainsaws!!!! I think Quinten Terintino directed it.....
Vampires in an Amish Mammary bar.... Great "table" dances........


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 30, 2015)

Nah, the reason was stated plain here a day or two ago....


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 30, 2015)

There's never just one reason or theory as to why a thread dies. 

It's a culmination of many, some not as valid as others, and others standing on their own premise as to why, but not necessarily making them any more legit. Sometimes, members even have a hand in it. 

At least that's what I've read on the internet.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 30, 2015)

2123 said:


> If you ever find the need to shoot someone, shoot um good.
> 
> That's all I'm gonna say on the matter.


I agree. The thing is, most of the time, there really isn't a _need_ to shoot someone, as Gypo pointed out.


----------



## olyman (Jan 30, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> A mere shell of the site it was in 2009.


 straight..............


----------



## olyman (Jan 30, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> So........have we just got too many little pussies now?


----------



## olyman (Jan 30, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> He still posts on Masterblaster's site.
> 
> He got into ProStreet Trucks.....


 and remarried....


----------



## olyman (Jan 30, 2015)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> wow, for someone who always seems to talk about "no whining, and putting on your big boy pants" you sure seem to piss and moan alot about snelling?


----------



## olyman (Jan 30, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> It's pretty obvious that you are above reproach and have never done anything to deserve any of lumps that you've been served.


----------



## SteveSS (Jan 30, 2015)

No nickels for you Thomas.


----------



## thomas1 (Jan 30, 2015)

SteveSS said:


> No nickels for you Thomas.



Funny how that works, huh?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 30, 2015)

Oh crap.......hide the crayons.......T1 is back.


----------



## thomas1 (Jan 30, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Oh crap.......hide the crayons.......T1 is back.



Too late, they already deleted my posts. I think they lasted 2 minutes. 

I've started taking screenshots of my posts, an unusually large number of them seem to disappear. Does anyone else have that issue?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 30, 2015)

Censorship is alive and well on AS.


----------



## DSS (Jan 30, 2015)

Yeah mine disappeared too. I feel unloved.


----------



## thomas1 (Jan 30, 2015)

DSS said:


> Yeah mine disappeared too. I feel unloved.



It will come back when it warms up.


----------



## DSS (Jan 30, 2015)

That's what you said last year


----------



## rocketnorton (Jan 30, 2015)

Gologit said:


> Maybe. There are certainly a lot of members whose feelings seem to be easily hurt when somebody disagrees with them. There are a lot of inflated egos here too and far too many self proclaimed experts whose only real knowledge comes from what they've learned on this site. That's not all there is. Not nearly.
> That's not unusual though, it's merely a continuation of the way things have always been on AS. People come and people go. Saws are a fad for a lot of people and once they get the knowledge they need or their interest dies down they're gone. There are always people to replace them. Always.
> Same with saw builders and modifiers. They're here for awhile, reinvent the wheel, make a big splash, and then fade off into some other interest. They're replaced by the next wonder child and things start all over again.
> In the meantime, the members fill up pages with bickering and the saw builders argue with and demean each other.
> ...





Gologit said:


> That's fine. I guess. But if you _do_ decide to leave would you please take Bradley with you? Please?



qtla




Gypo Logger said:


> It looks like our resident peace officer left the thread for the donut shop. Lol
> Anyway, a cop I sold wood to told me that if someone comes at you with a saw, just throw a jacket or blanket at the bar.
> That's the Canadian way. What's the American way?
> John



works. caught a tarp w/tip once... theyre gonna feel abt 6" tall standin there w/dead saw....

nothing to add on the topic. stay away from most "new posts", follow a few threads that some of the guys helped me in at first...


----------



## echoshawn (Jan 30, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> Just hypothetically............let's say there were two guys who made money enlarging existing holes in chainsaws. Let's say both of them contributed vast amounts of knowledge and time to an interweb chainsaw forum (as if such a thing would even exist). We'll call them Bad Smelling and Brandy Cottle. If Bad Smelling fairly frequently complained about being mistreated by a 9 fingered, piss-soaked mental Pygmy (who somehow has a beautiful family) and his band of ursine riff-raff, causing Brandy Cottle to immediately defend said hooligans by reminding Bad Smelling of every personal and saw related failure he has ever had......Or if Brandy Cottle often made references to Bad's allegedly discredited method of saw performance enhancement, causing Bad to get defensive and whiny.......it would get old in a hurry. Especially if they were both successful and mature enough to know better.
> 
> These characters are fictional. Any resemblance to real persons is purely coincidental



qtla

Well done


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 30, 2015)

DSS said:


> Yeah mine disappeared too. I feel unloved.



do you feel discouraged?


----------



## burnses (Jan 30, 2015)

I had to look back at my profile to see when I joined.....I just remember being excited to find a place to see more saws that I was interestered in....I think the format change and the crash caused a lot of changes I so stay fairly clear of the this vs that threads and when I respond try to keep on the positive. My biggest thing is if I see a post where the op is experiencing something similar to what I experienced or fixed I try to kick in a bit weather it be a different fix or some encouragement the they will figure it out....I still like this site quite a bit and it is the only site I visit on a regular basis except when life get too busy i'm glad it's here but like life it has it' ups and downs....

sap can


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 30, 2015)

DSS said:


> Yeah mine disappeared too. I feel unloved.


Your "what" disappeared????


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 30, 2015)

z71mike said:


> We all got flamed at least once when we were new. The new guy hasta peel the potatoes. That's just pecking order. It builds character. Yeah, it happens more often now. But with more frequency comes less volume. Lotsa little jabs doesn't hurt as much as some of the lambastings I got when I was an ignorant new guy, some 4 to 5 years ago. I paid. Now I can play a little bit. Ya know?
> 
> Anyone who's worked in any kind of shop environment knows this to be true. Simply nature.


 It's not just the new guys that get flamed...just say something here that someone doesn't agree with and you'll hear it. I get a bit aggravated when people call me names when they don't even know me. The last time it happened I took about a year off and went to other sites. There are sites on the 'net that seem to have more respect for their members..


----------



## z71mike (Jan 30, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> It's not just the new guys that get flamed...just say something here that someone doesn't agree with and you'll hear it. I get a bit aggravated when people call me names when they don't even know me. The last time it happened I took about a year off and went to other sites. There are sites on the 'net that seem to have more respect for their members..


Yeah I know what ya mean. I left too for a bit after some jerk0ff mouthed off at me for no reason. But, like you, I'm back.  Glutton for punishment I suppose.


----------



## DSS (Jan 30, 2015)

RandyMac said:


> do you feel discouraged?


Not at all. They haven't pushed that button yet. I may have to go shopping for an agenda.


----------



## DSS (Jan 30, 2015)

HarleyT said:


> Your "what" disappeared????


My post. I must have said something that was taken the wrong way by a crybaby. Bet this one disappears too.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 30, 2015)

His place used to be a good source of info. Now not so much. I was a member of other forums before this one and the only arguments were Cahoon and old Al about their shops being too clean or too messy.


----------



## rjames (Jan 30, 2015)

These taste better imho. Steelhead mo' funner to fight tho. These are bitin' right now, just gotta drill through 8-10" of ice to gettum.



Pics? 

check. And man do they taste good out of thirty three degree water! Talk about fresh fish!



old-cat said:


> Life is GOOD here, been catching some NICE Steelhead!





old-cat said:


> Life is GOOD here, been catching some NICE Steelhead!


----------



## SteveSS (Jan 30, 2015)

rjames said:


> These taste better imho. Steelhead mo' funner to fight tho. These are bitin' right now, just gotta drill through 8-10" of ice to gettum.View attachment 399485
> View attachment 399487
> 
> 
> ...


Looks tasty!


----------



## old-cat (Jan 30, 2015)

rjames said:


> These taste better imho. Steelhead mo' funner to fight tho. These are bitin' right now, just gotta drill through 8-10" of ice to gettum.View attachment 399485
> View attachment 399487
> 
> 
> ...


I caught another female Steelhead about 3 hrs ago, 12 lbs of RAW fight!


----------



## rjames (Jan 30, 2015)

One day I'll figure out how to post pics without looking like a dum dum


----------



## old-cat (Jan 30, 2015)

rjames said:


> One day I'll figure out how to post pics without looking like a dum dum


I place the pic on the desktop then click on upload a file, bottom right.


----------



## rjames (Jan 30, 2015)

Get them sacs tied up cat! My go to bait when the bite is on! 
Well, maybe that sounded better in my head.


old-cat said:


> I caught another female Steelhead about 3 hrs ago, 12 lbs of RAW fight!


----------



## old-cat (Jan 30, 2015)

rjames said:


> Get them sacs tied up cat! My go to bait when the bite is on!
> Well, maybe that sounded better in my head.


I've got a real good supply of preserved eggs now!


----------



## rjames (Jan 30, 2015)

Yessir!! Nothing better than partaking of the spoils. I'd share with you guys, but they didn't even have time to get cold. 

Doesn't get much better than perch and bluegill with some fries on the side.



SteveSS said:


> Looks tasty!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 30, 2015)

How did we go from reflections to murder and now fish and chips??
A bipolar bunch I will say!
John


----------



## rjames (Jan 30, 2015)

Now back on topic:

We men only have two emotions: hungry and horny. Throw up some pics of food or girls and we forget what we were arguing about


----------



## SS Sniper (Jan 30, 2015)

rjames said:


> One day I'll figure out how to post pics without looking like a dum dum


Wow that's a nice saw in your profile pic
Almost looks brand new!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 30, 2015)

rjames said:


> Now back on topic:
> 
> We men only have two emotions: hungry and horny. Throw up some pics of food or girls and we forget what we were arguing about


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## SteveSS (Jan 30, 2015)

^^^^Grey eyed red-head for the win.^^^^ Thread over.


----------



## rjames (Jan 30, 2015)

Mastermind said:


>


Well played sir.

Any chance you price match?


----------



## olyman (Jan 31, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> It's not just the new guys that get flamed...just say something here that someone doesn't agree with and you'll hear it. I get a bit aggravated when people call me names when they don't even know me. The last time it happened I took about a year off and went to other sites. There are sites on the 'net that seem to have more respect for their members..


 that's because,,a certain contigent,,is trying to run this site...


----------



## olyman (Jan 31, 2015)

DSS said:


> My post. I must have said something that was taken the wrong way by a crybaby. Bet this one disappears too.


----------



## angelo c (Jan 31, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> It's a felony to possess a baton where I live. Stupid law.
> 
> "Section 12002 of the California Penal Code allows police officers, and on-duty security guards (and nobody else) with the proper training, to carry batons."



Its a felony to "steal" one where i live....but I guess not returning Government issued implements are regarded differently amongst different former Government/Municipal employees.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 31, 2015)

angelo c said:


> Its a felony to "steal" one where i live....but I guess not returning Government issued implements are regarded differently amongst different former Government/Municipal employees.



Maybe the law doesn't apply to retired Meter Maids?


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 31, 2015)

Gologit said:


> Maybe the law doesn't apply to retired Meter Maids?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 31, 2015)

So? 

Have we decided? 

Will AS survive? 

Will Gologit continue to bully the saw modders till they straight gas his saw?

Will Snelling stop sniveling? 

Will the Riff Raff stop raffing his riffs?

Find out here on next weeks episode of AS the stomach turns. 

















Don't *****, don't whine. Get you laughs like I get mine.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Jan 31, 2015)

I thought this show was BrokeBack builders..................hahahahahahahaaha


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 31, 2015)

jeepyfz450 said:


> I thought this show was BrokeBack builders..................hahahahahahahaaha



Repped.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 31, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> So?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's okay. If one of you guys straight gas my saw I know a couple of real saw builders to send it to.


----------



## Reddog (Jan 31, 2015)

So what is this sub forum for any more? http://www.arboristsite.com/community/forums/modded-work-saws.79/


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 31, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> So?
> 
> Have we decided?
> 
> ...


what about me butt head


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 31, 2015)

angelo c said:


> Its a felony to "steal" one where i live....but I guess not returning Government issued implements are regarded differently amongst different former Government/Municipal employees.


 

Just to clarify matters and to set your mind at ease, used batons are not re-issued to others, as well as many other items.

Some depts. and agencies even let your retire with your service weapon. Mine wasn't one of them.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 31, 2015)

2123 said:


> Just to clarify matters and to set your mind at ease, used batons are not re-issued to others, as well as many other items.
> 
> Some depts. and agencies even let your retire with your service weapon. Mine wasn't one of them.


That's very good news!


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> That's very good news!View attachment 399685


 

What's very good news?


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 31, 2015)

Probably about retiring with her....


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 31, 2015)

2123 said:


> What's very good news?


The good news is that she has the baton now. Lol


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 31, 2015)

HarleyT said:


> Probably about retiring with her....


 

Guess I'll just have to wait until Gypo Logger gets back to clarify things.

He's probably out trying to shave a 1/10th of a second off cutting cookies.


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 31, 2015)

Tell him that we want "naked" pics only!!!!!!


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 31, 2015)

So 2123..... What "brought" you to this website back in 2001?


----------



## olyman (Jan 31, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> So?
> 
> Have we decided?
> 
> ...


 SWEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olyman (Jan 31, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> The good news is that she has the baton now. Lol


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 31, 2015)

2123 said:


> Guess I'll just have to wait until Gypo Logger gets back to clarify things.
> 
> He's probably out trying to shave a 1/10th of a second off cutting cookies.


No, I was outside picking up empty beer cans out of the snow bank.
John


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 31, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> The good news is that she has the baton now. Lol


I got it.


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 31, 2015)

2123 said:


> Guess I'll just have to wait until Gypo Logger gets back to clarify things.
> 
> He's probably out trying to shave a 1/10th of a second off cutting cookies.




No reason to depend on an old revered member to validate one's existence.. Make your own mark!!!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 31, 2015)

I made muh own mark.


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 31, 2015)

Maker's Mark!!!!! Much better that that John Daniels chit!!!!! Hooowwwaaahhh!!!!


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 31, 2015)

HarleyT said:


> So 2123..... What "brought" you to this website back in 2001?


 

I was being held hostage with a gun to my head.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 31, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I made muh own mark.


Like I said before if you shart,simply turn them inside out, yellow to the back and brown at the front.


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 31, 2015)

Is that a souvenir from a Frank Zappa concert?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 31, 2015)

No, its a pair of sharts from the Mike Rupely Gtg in Sacremento. Circa 2003?



MustangMike said:


> Is that a souvenir from a Frank Zappa concert?


----------



## Big_Wood (Jan 31, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> That is like when the police officer pulled me over and asked why I had a baseball bat in the back seat (we were having trouble with a Motorcycle gang). I responded, there is a glove & ball there also.
> 
> He replied "nice touch".



i did the exact same thing, except i didn't have a glove and ball so i told them it was a tire checker LOL. they bought it


----------



## Big_Wood (Jan 31, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Obviously the correct answer is shoot him 5-6 times.



i know of guys here that will shoot a guy 10 times for looking at him wrong. you must have forgot a 0. only in america


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 31, 2015)

Stephen C. said:


> if you are going to shoot somebody you should empty the gun. Any job worth doing is worth doing well.


What if you have a 250 round belt?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 31, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> What if you have a 250 round belt?



Well.

Sup Cuz?


----------



## AKDoug (Jan 31, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> What if you have a 250 round belt?


Then it just gets expensive...


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 31, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Well.
> 
> Sup Cuz?


Sup, Nothin much here.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 31, 2015)

Stephen C. said:


> let the barrel cool.....and then have it ported.....my Mossberg bolt action shotgun had a rifled barrel and it was ported. It was a hoot to shoot.


Don't think it needs porting, probably weighs 35 pounds.lol


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 31, 2015)

AKDoug said:


> Then it just gets expensive...


Yes, yes it does.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 1, 2015)

Stephen C. said:


> The Mossberg was lightweight and punishing to shoot with the Remington 1900 FPS sabots. Black and blue from my elbow to the center of my chest when siting it in wearing a "t" shirt. Lethal to 200 yards. It will kick some venison ass.


I was only getting 1600. 
But it was a 6" barrel. 
Official derail.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 1, 2015)

Good to see that everyone is getting along and that there's no discention amongst the ranks.


----------



## rocketnorton (Feb 1, 2015)

HarleyT said:


> Maker's Mark!!!!! Much better that that John Daniels chit!!!!! Hooowwwaaahhh!!!!


have yet to try makers, but like my jack...


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 1, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Good to see that everyone is getting along and that there's no discention amongst the ranks.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 1, 2015)

Reported!


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 1, 2015)

Ignored.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 1, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 1, 2015)

Stephen C. said:


> my 1900 FPS was pushing 385 grains of lead if I remember right. It is the most punishing recoil I have ever experienced. My 30:06 feels gentle by comparison.



I can use heavier bullets but it gets brutal off the bench. 
Offhand I use one hand. 
On the bench 2 are required.


----------



## gumneck (Feb 1, 2015)

I just read the first few post in this thread then skipped to this last page....NIGHT AND DAY. Couldn't be more off topic, well done men.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 1, 2015)

We try.


----------



## gumneck (Feb 1, 2015)

keep it up, its workin


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 1, 2015)

gumneck said:


> I just read the first few post in this thread then skipped to this last page....NIGHT AND DAY. Couldn't be more off topic, well done men.


Well if you didn't read the whole thread you missed the best part where Brad made Randy poop his pants. Lol


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 1, 2015)

gumneck said:


> I just read the first few post in this thread then skipped to this last page....NIGHT AND DAY. Couldn't be more off topic, well done men.



REPPED



Gypo Logger said:


> Well if you didn't read the whole thread you missed the best part where Brad made Randy poop his pants. Lol



REPPED


----------



## Fubar (Feb 1, 2015)

as probably the newest member "cause i think all the others left ?" i don't know what this forum was like before , but its a free for all now , i can take a joke as well as dish one and i have pretty thick skin for a whole lot of ribbing , i actually joined because there seemed to be a wealth of knowledgeable pro's doing crazy mods on saw's thats just insane , and i was looking for old antique saws as well, i will admit i am joe homeowner," yeah i actually own a home on top of a mountain in south cherokee to boot " , i have cut fire wood to burn or sell most of my life and built a few motors and worked on a line crew for about 6 months , but that dose not make me a pro ,i kind of like the idea that that people can say their peace without getting a thread deleted or locked, fun and games are fine for off topic , and a little ribbing and playful humor is good till someone forgets to put their big boy pant's or consult the brush ape and gets their feelings hurt , this kinda reminds me of high school football locker room ....


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 1, 2015)

Fubar said:


> as probably the newest member "cause i think all the others left ?" i don't know what this forum was like before , but its a free for all now , i can take a joke as well as dish one and i have pretty thick skin for a whole lot of ribbing , i actually joined because there seemed to be a wealth of knowledgeable pro's doing crazy mods on saw's thats just insane , and i was looking for old antique saws as well, i will admit i am joe homeowner," yeah i actually own a home on top of a mountain in south cherokee to boot " , i have cut fire wood to burn or sell most of my life and built a few motors and worked on a line crew for about 6 months , but that dose not make me a pro ,i kind of like the idea that that people can say their peace without getting a thread deleted or locked, fun and games are fine for off topic , and a little ribbing and playful humor is good till someone forgets to put their big boy pant's or consult the brush ape and gets their feelings hurt , this kinda reminds me of high school football locker room ....


Well since you just joined tuesday, how do you know about the Brush Ape?


----------



## Rockjock (Feb 1, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I made muh own mark.



I do not know what I find more disturbing. That you posted that, you have a pic of a pair of tightie whities with a skid mark on them or that you actually searched for a website that had such pics  Of course there is option B and they are yours.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 1, 2015)

Hey!!!!

Who derailed our derail??!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 1, 2015)

Rockjock said:


> I do not know what I find more disturbing. That you posted that, you have a pic of a pair of tightie whities with a skid mark on them or that you actually searched for a website that had such pics  Of course there is option B and they are yours.


Nah, thems ain't his, Muh cuz and me don't wear white ones, cause the stains show too easy.


----------



## Rockjock (Feb 1, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Nah, thems ain't his, Muh cuz and me don't wear white ones, cause the stains show too easy.


Ahhhh the voice of reason! LOL


----------



## Fubar (Feb 1, 2015)

i guess you missed the first several posts of a few members accusing me of being the brush ape , so i just typed brush ape into the search and hit enter , and i admit i didn't have time to read it all , but you are the moderator right , you have access to IP addresses , you can easily check my IP and see that i am who i say i am and not the brush ape, i have never been member of this forum till tuesday ....if there is any more doubt i will PM my full name and address or heck i have nothing to hide from anyone, here you go


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 1, 2015)

Fubar said:


> i guess you missed the first several posts of a few members accusing me of being the brush ape , so i just typed brush ape into the search and hit enter , and i admit i didn't have time to read it all , but you are the moderator right , you have access to IP addresses , you can easily check my IP and see that i am who i say i am and not the brush ape, i have never been member of this forum till tuesday ....if there is any more doubt i will PM my full name and address or heck i have nothing to hide from anyone, here you go


Oh I done checked you out and you're good to go. If I even thought you was him you would not have been able to make that post. With all the new wifi, checking Ip's is about useless now.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 1, 2015)

But I would remove my name and address if I was you.


----------



## Fubar (Feb 1, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Oh I done checked you out and you're good to go. If I even thought you was him you would not have been able to make that post. With all the new wifi, checking Ip's is about useless now.


ok then , good deal , back to the important stuff , modding poulans ...


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 1, 2015)

Fubar said:


> ok then , good deal , back to the important stuff , modding poulans ...


We was last talkin guns before the dederail.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 1, 2015)

Guns are bad,


----------



## Fubar (Feb 1, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> But I would remove my name and address if I was you.


why, do think someone might get pissed off and pay me a visit ? i am pretty tough, i saw a bust about four truckloads of wood a week ..lol just kidding ...


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 1, 2015)

Fubar said:


> why, do think someone might get pissed off and pay me a visit ? i am pretty tough, i saw a bust about four truckloads of wood a week ..lol just kidding ...


Don't matter how tough you are, there is always someone tougher, Besides a wimp could pull a trigger and end all the toughness you ever had. But that's not why I would remove it. Lots of things that could happen.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 1, 2015)

Stephen C. said:


> people can be bad. guns are tools, they cannot be bad.


Now you should know I was joking.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 2, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Guns are bad,



Excuse me missy. 

Didn't know your bread was buttered that side........

But that's okay!!!!!


----------



## 1 stihl nut (Feb 2, 2015)

Stephen C. said:


> yes. People are the problem. Tools are not.



People that are tools are the problem. 

Which, in fact, may sum up this thread.


----------



## 1 stihl nut (Feb 2, 2015)

fearofpavement said:


> I am a member of most of the saw forums and find that I usually gravitate to this one. I don't like all the spurious fluff that seems to take up the majority of space, but still find it to be a good community of chainsaw ........



Now the next time my instructor asks me to use "spurious fluff" in a sentence, I'll have a reference.


----------



## cgraham1 (Feb 2, 2015)

Yep, we all agree... AS sucks. Now can we all just move on with our lives?


----------



## olyman (Feb 2, 2015)

gumneck said:


> I just read the first few post in this thread then skipped to this last page....NIGHT AND DAY. Couldn't be more off topic, well done men.


 unless SS pipes in,,it bother you???


----------



## olyman (Feb 2, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Well since you just joined tuesday, how do you know about the Brush Ape?


  hung by his own words.................


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 2, 2015)

MaddBomber said:


> Been a good long while since I first posted here looking for help with an 011av... I was inundated with helpful suggestions and an overwhelming sense of welcome.... upon reflection, i've noticed a change.... a negative change. It used to be that members would fight to help a new poster looking for information, no matter how trivial. Now, it seems the opposite occurs. Instead of help, most replies are negative and belittling. "operator error", "use search engine", "negligence" are used instead of warm welcomes and helpful information.
> I recently read a fairly recent post on another site, where someone posted a screenshot their experience here. It was a newbie poster going into heavy detail of a problem. The first reply is "Bored, too long to read". It actually took 6 replies before anyone welcomed them or offered ANY help. At first i wanted to tear into them, and defend AS, but then i thought about it. Recently I've seen a a couple of newbies scared away by rudeness, and a general conceited attitude. Why? When did we, as a community, become so elite? It seems we are too busy posting music videos on a PISTON thread in a CHAINSAW forum to read 10 sentences!?!?
> Other forums used to respect and look up to us. Now we're referred to as "A**holeSite" for good reason... it seems.



Just a thought - some of those "poor newbies" may have been among the zillion reincarnations of Brush Ape, and treated accordingly - or someone thought they were?


----------



## z50guru (Feb 2, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Don't matter how tough you are, there is always someone tougher, Besides a wimp could pull a trigger and end all the toughness you ever had. But that's not why I would remove it. Lots of things that could happen.



To late... i already have sum shart shorts and two mac 130's in the mail. Enjoy Fubar. Welcome


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 2, 2015)

This might be a better chainsaw forum if we stuck to the subject of chainsaws.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 2, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> This might be a better chainsaw forum if we stuck to the subject of chainsaws.


 

Aww man.....don't be getting all strict on us and stuff............


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 2, 2015)

Stephen C. said:


> don't you have some snow to shovel?


 We've been lucky this year, no shoveling..yet!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 2, 2015)

2123 said:


> Aww man.....don't be getting all strict on us and stuff............


 Just trying to rile someone up..no offense meant.


----------



## MustangMike (Feb 2, 2015)

I plowed 8" this morning, but there is over 1 more already, and it is still snowing.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 2, 2015)

Stephen C. said:


> that's great. Lower Michigan got hammered pretty good yesterday....must have passed north of you


 Our total snow this year has been less than 1". I think what caused it was I put my snow plow on my little tractor early this year. If I hadn't done that it would snow a bunch like it did last year.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 2, 2015)

What is a chainsaw?


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 2, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> What is a chainsaw?


Dunno Cuz, can it make a sammich.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 2, 2015)

I dunno either.......but if it can't, it's pretty useless. Just sayin.


----------



## redfin (Feb 2, 2015)

Fubar said:


> this kinda reminds me of high school football locker room ....



Maybe you have better searching skills than I but I have yet to see any YouTube videos of any member here getting tea bagged.


----------



## MustangMike (Feb 2, 2015)

We got another 10" today, on top of the foot + already on the ground, and temps are going into single digits tonight, so I don't think it will melt any time soon.


----------



## SS Sniper (Feb 2, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> We got another 10" today, on top of the foot + already on the ground, and temps are going into single digits tonight, so I don't think it will melt any time soon.


Is it wet snow up there? Down here it is. 
Hate shoveling wet snow


----------



## MustangMike (Feb 2, 2015)

It was light & fluffy, you could not make a snowball. These pics are from about 3:00, it was still coming down.

Glad I got the ATV plow this year.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm glad I'm not the owner of a ski resort here in southern Indiana, we had another .005" of snow this morning...


----------



## Fubar (Feb 3, 2015)

redfin said:


> Maybe you have better searching skills than I but I have yet to see any YouTube videos of any member here getting tea bagged.


 you never played football eh ?


----------



## redfin (Feb 3, 2015)

Fubar said:


> you never played football eh ?



My pun, you have missed. But don't worry, I confuse myself at times also.


----------



## SS Sniper (Feb 3, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> It was light & fluffy, you could not make a snowball. These pics are from about 3:00, it was still coming down.
> 
> Glad I got the ATV plow this year.


It was wet around here yesterday. Overnight it got real cold and now its pretty fluffy. 
Gettin' sick of snow already...


----------



## Cedarkerf (Feb 4, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I'm glad I'm not the owner of a ski resort here in southern Indiana, we had another .005" of snow this morning...


Those little hills cracked me up when i spent a few years out there ,I thought my friend was joking when he said they had ski areas , Crystal mountains parking lot has more vertical.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 4, 2015)

Cedarkerf said:


> Those little hills cracked me up when i spent a few years out there ,I thought my friend was joking when he said they had ski areas , Crystal mountains parking lot has more vertical.


 Yeah, I don't ski but noticed them when I drove by a couple of summers ago..Since I'm not a skier they looked pretty steep to me..


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 4, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Yeah, I don't ski but noticed them when I drove by a couple of summers ago..Since I'm not a skier they looked pretty steep to me..



I have 9000 foot peaks due East of me, and 10,000+foot peaks due North.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 4, 2015)

Stephen C. said:


> my brother lives about 5 miles south of Detroit metro airport. This is what they got. With 16.7 inches of snow since the storm arrived early Sunday, it's the most to fall since Dec. 1 and 2 in 1974, when 19.3 inches fell, as recorded at Detroit Metro Airport.


I live 45 minutes NE of Metro Airtport and we got 14.5" Sunday night, so we had 22.5" on the ground....got 3" more last night and another 1.5" this afternoon and its still snowing. 6"-8" forecasted for this weekend too....gotta love Michigan.


----------



## HarleyT (Feb 4, 2015)

This is the "death throes" of this thread..... Old pharts talking about the weather.......


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm far from old [emoji6]


----------



## zogger (Feb 4, 2015)

HarleyT said:


> This is the "death throes" of this thread..... Old pharts talking about the weather.......



26 this AM, 51 now, was nice out all day!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 4, 2015)

We're finally getting a little snow, doubt it will be enough to shovel though..


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 4, 2015)

It quit snowing here--less than an inch. Supposed to be cold tomorrow, glad I got my chainsaw stuff done today.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 5, 2015)

I hate snow! But it's also a good excuse to be lazy and put things off till spring.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 5, 2015)

We had a major snow a few days ago. The grass was almost completely covered.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 5, 2015)

what is this snow you speak of?


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 5, 2015)

That's insane Stephen, Don't know how you guys handle that mess. If we got that here this whole state would shut down.lol These folks can't drive on wet pavement let alone that much snow.


----------



## olyman (Feb 5, 2015)

HarleyT said:


> This is the "death throes" of this thread..... Old pharts talking about the weather.......


 and your so almighty important...how?????


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 5, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> We had a major snow a few days ago. The grass was almost completely covered.


Kinda, the same thing here. We had a cold snap and ice on the lake is 3' thick now.


----------



## Bill G (Feb 5, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> A mere shell of the site it was in 2009.




It was much different back in 2002 also. It the last 13 years it has really changed


----------



## rocketnorton (Feb 5, 2015)

haven't been here 2 yr yet & have seen it change. don't get in on too many new threads anymore...


----------



## Bill G (Feb 5, 2015)

All the sites have changed and not for the good in most cases


----------



## djones (Feb 5, 2015)

Change is inevitable, accepting and adjusting to the change is the hard part.


----------



## HarleyT (Feb 5, 2015)

Damn global warming............


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 5, 2015)

Stephen C. said:


> Global warming is hard to sell to a guy looking at a thermometer showing 15.3 degrees below zero.
> Now they call it climate change.


 They had to change the name to perpetuate their scam...


----------



## MustangMike (Feb 5, 2015)

We have to do something soon, or the Polar Bears are going to freeze to death!

I think an Obama carbon tax will save them!


----------



## HarleyT (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah, I don't argue that things have been trending a little bit warmer, that happens, things make it a bit warmer for a century or
more, then things trend colder for a while. Life is very adaptable, hell the last ice age hit the planet quick. One big meteor or volcano, and our climate is totally "pile drived" for a long time, it is called "life".


----------



## zogger (Feb 5, 2015)

Stephen C. said:


> Global warming is hard to sell to a guy looking at a thermometer showing 15.3 degrees below zero.
> Now they call it climate change.



Well, my fav as most everyone knows is 

(voice mode=echo chamber)

po-LARRRRRRR vor-TEXXXXXX TEXXXXXXX texxxxxxxx...........texx....tex....


----------



## angelo c (Feb 5, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> We have to do something soon, or the Polar Bears are going to freeze to death!
> 
> I think an Obama carbon tax will save them!



Just tell him they are "islamic bears" ...you know...Allah Ak-Bears...



(get it ?_)


----------



## HarleyT (Feb 5, 2015)

Nah, you are just approaching your 5 year anniversary, Hot Feb threads were usually centered around oil, and the threads got wild and ugly because everyone was tired of being buried in snow, and the forum has always been well populated by nuts that are just
cruising the internet to spread the "Gospel" of their own "pet" oil product......

So the threads were wild and wooley, and hilarious and entertaining as well. And they stood, without the "Harper Valley Chainsaw PTA" reporting every thread as offensive, and the site stood on it's own


----------



## MustangMike (Feb 5, 2015)

just wait till the 40% Cadillac Tax provision in Obamacare kicks in in 2018 ... Let the pain begin!!!

Was very clever of him to postpone it until 2018, but I blame the media for not shining the light on it for the average American Joe.


----------



## HarleyT (Feb 5, 2015)

I guess the worst thing was, the guys that devoted the time to upload attachments, pics, and vids, assumed that the stuff would be
still able to be accessed once it hit the web, so they didn't save the old data. Or they did, and it sitting on some old floppy somewhere. Lambert was one of the first putting up movies here, showing vids of folks running their race saws, he also got into the
series of threads dealing with building a race chain, which then brought in Art Martin, and things got wild and woolley there for a while, as the gang in that world certainly didn't mesh with the "Arborist Types"


----------



## olyman (Feb 5, 2015)

Stephen C. said:


> I'm guilty as charged....but better than beating up on trolls. Crap...maybe I B one....


 that wasn't to you.........................


----------



## olyman (Feb 5, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> They had to change the name to perpetuate their scam...


  you mean, to tell me,,the elitist leftists of this site,,haven't got you convinced?????


----------



## olyman (Feb 5, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> We have to do something soon, or the Polar Bears are going to freeze to death!
> 
> I think an Obama carbon tax will save them!


----------



## rocketnorton (Feb 5, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> We have to do something soon, or the Polar Bears are going to freeze to death!
> 
> I think an Obama carbon tax will save them!


carbon tax here [bc] changes nothing but price of fuel... stuff that ran all day still does


----------



## flyinghunter (Feb 5, 2015)

rocketnorton said:


> carbon tax here [bc] changes nothing but price of fuel... stuff that ran all day still does


You evil, evil fuel burners are destroying the planet with your gaseous emissions. Here, pay some tax and you'll feel much better about your defiling ways..

Oh yeah. The site's not what it was but still pretty good.


----------



## roncoinc (Feb 5, 2015)

HarleyT said:


> I guess the worst thing was, the guys that devoted the time to upload attachments, pics, and vids, assumed that the stuff would be
> still able to be accessed once it hit the web, so they didn't save the old data. Or they did, and it sitting on some old floppy somewhere. Lambert was one of the first putting up movies here, showing vids of folks running their race saws, he also got into the
> series of threads dealing with building a race chain, which then brought in Art Martin, and things got wild and woolley there for a while, as the gang in that world certainly didn't mesh with the "Arborist Types"




So what was your user name before it shows you having joined two months ago ?

i dont think i have been around long enuf to remember some members you mention.


----------



## Jeff Lary (Feb 5, 2015)

Time for more old fart snow pictures. In the last 9 days we got a little over 5'. Now please continue on....


----------



## flyinghunter (Feb 5, 2015)

Jeff Lary said:


> Time for more old fart snow pictures. In the last 9 days we got a little over 5'. Now please continue on....


A classic case of global warming right there.


----------



## Jeff Lary (Feb 5, 2015)

yea boy!


----------



## HarleyT (Feb 5, 2015)

Naw, I helped my uncle online and just watched. He is a computer moron, and needed help with computer stuff..... No need to join
when I was helping him....


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 5, 2015)

HarleyT said:


> Naw, I helped my uncle online and just watched. He is a computer moron, and needed help with computer stuff..... No need to join
> when I was helping him....



LOL!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 5, 2015)

HarleyT said:


> Naw, I helped my uncle online and just watched. He is a computer moron, and needed help with computer stuff..... No need to join
> when I was helping him....


Well..... what was his username? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## angelo c (Feb 5, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Well..... what was his username? Inquiring minds want to know.



How about "uncle harley"...

That's OK you don't have to call me psychic...I watch a lot of those detective shows on TV


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 5, 2015)

angelo c said:


> How about "uncle harley"...



Something Fishy about that...


----------



## 1 stihl nut (Feb 5, 2015)

You guys sure are a suspicious bunch.


----------



## bob kern (Feb 5, 2015)

1 stihl nut said:


> You guys sure are a suspicious bunch.[/QUOT
> 
> Just a newbie here in fact a newbie to the whole forums idea, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 5, 2015)

HarleyT said:


> Naw, I helped my uncle online and just watched. He is a computer moron, and needed help with computer stuff..... No need to join
> when I was helping him....



is your uncle named Zane?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 5, 2015)

RandyMac said:


> is your uncle named Zane?


Or Quinn


----------



## Modifiedmark (Feb 5, 2015)

HarleyT said:


> Naw, I helped my uncle online and just watched. He is a computer moron, and needed help with computer stuff..... No need to join
> when I was helping him....




Yeah right. Come clean, what was your prior user name?


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 5, 2015)

many are willing to do online what would get their ass beat in person.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Feb 6, 2015)

RandyMac said:


> many are willing to do online what would get their ass beat in person.



It still might get caught up with some of them someday. Just sayin..


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 6, 2015)

Modifiedmark said:


> It still might get caught up with some of them someday. Just sayin..



true enough

How goes it old-timer?


----------



## Modifiedmark (Feb 6, 2015)

RandyMac said:


> true enough
> 
> How goes it old-timer?




Good, ain't had my ass kicked in some time.


----------



## Bill G (Feb 6, 2015)

RandyMac said:


> is your uncle named Zane?




Randy,

All is good as long as it was not the kid whose first post or two was about either urinating or putting sand in his father's saw fuel tank The name old saw addict comes to mind but heck I am sure I am incorrect


----------



## olyman (Feb 6, 2015)

HarleyT said:


> I guess the worst thing was, the guys that devoted the time to upload attachments, pics, and vids, assumed that the stuff would be
> still able to be accessed once it hit the web, so they didn't save the old data. Or they did, and it sitting on some old floppy somewhere. Lambert was one of the first putting up movies here, showing vids of folks running their race saws, he also got into the
> series of threads dealing with building a race chain, which then brought in Art Martin, and things got wild and woolley there for a while, as the gang in that world certainly didn't mesh with the "Arborist Types"


who in h are you a reincarnation of, that you would know of art martin??? you aint been here long enough by your present avatar.........


> Naw, I helped my uncle online and just watched. He is a computer moron, and needed help with computer stuff..... No need to join
> when I was helping him....
> 
> 
> > bs...


----------



## olyman (Feb 6, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL!!


----------



## olyman (Feb 6, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Well..... what was his username? Inquiring minds want to know.


  dang right!!! I smell the stench of barnyard.......


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 6, 2015)

You guys sure are giving uncle Harley a razzin, its mostly due to him that I joined up on here.


----------



## angelo c (Feb 6, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> You guys sure are giving uncle Harley a razzin, its mostly due to him that I joined up on here.



Well then at least one good thing has come of it...


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 6, 2015)

angelo c said:


> Well then at least one good thing has come of it...



Maybe....LOL

Lets hope this doesn`t swell his head and make him go all funny n stuff...LOL


----------



## angelo c (Feb 6, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> You guys sure are giving uncle Harley a razzin, its mostly due to him that I joined up on here.



Ya know Jerry, you are right...
We 've been disrespecting Brush Apes Religious teachings....he is Hindu and believes in reincarnation. Each of his next reincarnations have been better people (er characters ) then the preceding one...soon he will be an asset to this once great site.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm pretty sure Harley T is Beaver Girl.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 6, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I'm pretty sure Harley T is Beaver Girl.


Oh Boy, Here we go.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 6, 2015)

I talked to Beaver Girl once on the phone and he sounded like a nice guy. Lol


stihl sawing said:


> Oh Boy, Here we go.


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 6, 2015)

RandyMac said:


> is your uncle named Zane?


LOL!

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...-want-too-but-i-think-this-is-goodbye.166987/

Epic!


----------



## olyman (Feb 6, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Oh Boy, Here we go.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 6, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> LOL!
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...-want-too-but-i-think-this-is-goodbye.166987/
> 
> Epic!


In God We Trust. All others pay cash!
ROR


----------



## olyman (Feb 6, 2015)

Stephen C. said:


> whatever happened to Avalancher? He has been missing a year now, anybody know if he is O.K.?
> Deeker also. Used to enjoy their writing. Avalancher must have had some mad typing skills. That guy could churn out some journals......


 deeker passed away,,bout two 1/2 years ago....many on here,,did not mourn his passing,,as he called it like it was...and even more,,gave phony respects....avalancher,,must have gotten really busy with things,,as he almost just disappeared...the things that man had been thru..was like a story book,,except he did em all.................


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 6, 2015)

Some musings from Avalancher.


avalancher said:


> Nope, aint neither. He usually wears them fancy shirts with the buttons and shirt pockets. I thought he was just putting on the dog and getting fancy till I realized he carries the rest of the stache rolled up in them pockets. I reckon when he leaped over the hood of the truck to beat me into the restaruant they must have fell out or something. Didnt mind the scratches on the hood cause the ole dodge looks better scratched up, but I sure as hell minded the toe stomping at the door and he damn near killed me when he tore that door off the hinges. I aint never seen a glass door go from 0 to hyper drive before, but that door was some kind of moving. I reckon he was just hungry.
> 
> Guess he didnt know I am slow to get in a restaurant anyway, I always stop and see what they got in the little machines by the door. Every once in awhile a guy gets lucky and they got them little gum balls that taste like rat turds, and I like to drop em in the collection plate on Sunday.
> 
> By the way, here is a liittle tip for you guys. Dont get any of them water balloons they got in the machine at truck stops bathrooms. For some reason the pastor gets real ornery when he finds em in the collection plate. Just sayin....





avalancher said:


> Well, in fact I have been just recently but i sure hated our waitress. No sooner had my buddy and I sat down and she came along and erased all our tracks back out to the truck with that little vaccum thing with no motor. Now, I dont know about you, but I always forget I parked,and its dang handy when your boots are muddy. Last time the little darling standing out front of the place with the menus erased my tracks I ended up taking a right instead of a left and ended up at Little Ceasers pizza joint instead of the truck. Ever try and explain what the hell you are doing in a restraunt when you aint hungry?Plumb embarrasing. Luckily they had one of them gumball machines in there for an excuse while trying to figure out where the damn truck was.
> 
> Wife says I need to get a horse, that way when i come out he will just come running up, but I reckon it might not go over real well for the rest of the folks who got too eat with a horse staring in through the window. Bad enough when the dog jumps out of the truck and runs around peering through the windows to remind me he likes me to bring him out something off of somebodies plate. i got to remember sometimes to ask folks if they are done before i haul off with their leftovers cause some folks arent dog lovers.


----------



## Turbo BBQ (Feb 6, 2015)

Does any one want to hear a funny kegger story?


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 6, 2015)

Turbo BBQ said:


> Does any one want to hear a funny kegger story?


No.


----------



## angelo c (Feb 6, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Some musings from Avalancher.



pure poetry man !!!


----------



## towingace (Feb 6, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Some musings from Avalancher.


I thought you guys said this place used to be all serious. That's some funny chit right there...but, then...I have a simple sense of humor.


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 6, 2015)

Okay, I have tears rolling down my face from laughing so hard. The same thing happened the first time I read this;


avalancher said:


> First off, if you work at a fast food place, I apologize in advance for offending you.
> 
> 
> Wednesday night is "date night" for the wife and I. We drop our daughter off at the church for the youth meeting, and its a great opportunity to have a nice dinner without having to listen to who beat up who in school, the sales at the local Aeropostle store, and how we are just dying for the twit down the street with the green hair and eye piercings to ask us out.
> ...


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 6, 2015)

towingace said:


> I thought you guys said this place used to be all serious. That's some funny chit right there...but, then...I have a simple sense of humor.


Has anyone been building any racing chain lately?


----------



## HarleyT (Feb 6, 2015)

Don't start anything serious here John......


These boys cannot handle the truth!!!! Neither can their wimpy little saws with holes poked in their mufflers!!!!!!!
They cannot handle pure "Galer Magic"!!!!!!!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi Beaver Girl. I tried to track down Walt Galer in 02?, but the trail went cold at a bar in Eureka Montana.
John


----------



## angelo c (Feb 6, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Has anyone been building any racing chain lately?View attachment 401365



John, does that cut mounted backwards too  ?


----------



## HarleyT (Feb 6, 2015)

angelo c said:


> John, does that cut mounted backwards too  ?


No silly.......

That is for the race saw fans in Australia!!!! South of the Equator changes Newtonian Chainsaw Physics!!!!!

Wait.. We no longer have any members from down there.......


----------



## Rx7man (Feb 6, 2015)

I can't read all 22 pages, but I'm pretty new here, but have a fairly extensive mechanical background.. I'm on oodles of other forums as well, and I know how there are arseholes on every one, but by the same token there are good folk everywhere too. Perhaps I haven't asked enough stupid questions, but I think I've been pretty warmly welcomed here and have been helped when I needed it.

However, I will blame this site for my latest addiction... when I came here barely 4 or 5 months ago, I had 2 saws and a parts saw.. I now have 4 runners and 3 parts saws, and several more on the way!
The bright side of it is I'm expanding my knowledge dramatically, and may be able to make a couple bucks on the side fixing saws in the winter time.


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 6, 2015)

Rx7man said:


> I can't read all 22 pages, but I'm pretty new hear, but have a fairly extensive mechanical background.. I'm on oodles of other forums as well, and I know how there are arseholes on every one, but by the same token there are good folk everywhere too. Perhaps I haven't asked enough stupid questions, but I think I've been pretty warmly welcomed here and have been helped when I needed it.
> 
> However, I will blame this site for my latest addiction... when I came here barely 4 or 5 months ago, I had 2 saws and a parts saw.. I now have 4 runners and 3 parts saws, and several more on the way!
> The bright side of it is I'm expanding my knowledge dramatically, and may be able to make a couple bucks on the side fixing saws in the winter time.



Tl;dr 

(too long, didn't read)........


----------



## Rx7man (Feb 6, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Tl;dr
> 
> (too long, didn't read)........



Arsehole!


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 6, 2015)

Rx7man said:


> Arsehole!


You're welcome.


----------



## 1 stihl nut (Feb 6, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Okay, I have tears rolling down my face from laughing so hard. The same thing happened the first time I read this;



I'm guessing you never gave avalancher the ol' "Tl; dr" reply!


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 6, 2015)

1 stihl nut said:


> I'm guessing you never gave avalancher the ol' "Tl; dr" reply!


Never! He knew it would have been a lie.


----------



## angelo c (Feb 6, 2015)

Rx7man said:


> I can't read all 22 pages, but I'm pretty new hear, but have a fairly extensive mechanical background.. I'm on oodles of other forums as well, and I know how there are arseholes on every one, but by the same token there are good folk everywhere too. Perhaps I haven't asked enough stupid questions, but I think I've been pretty warmly welcomed here and have been helped when I needed it.
> 
> However, I will blame this site for my latest addiction... when I came here barely 4 or 5 months ago, I had 2 saws and a parts saw.. I now have 4 runners and 3 parts saws, and several more on the way!
> The bright side of it is I'm expanding my knowledge dramatically, and may be able to make a couple bucks on the side fixing saws in the winter time.



Woah dude....slow down here. 7 saws is not a "addiction"...its a starter kit.

Call us when you count "trunk loads" or truck beds full as a measurement scale.


----------



## Rx7man (Feb 6, 2015)

As someone said, it's exponential growth!.. A buddy says he might have a couple 3120 powerheads around, maybe I'll pick one of them up and make a mill out of them (port them first of course!). I'll probably be getting a couple more 65's from President, I'm sure from the parts I'll have at least one more (for 4x 65's and a 77).. I know my dad will be saying something about this before long!


----------



## Turbo BBQ (Feb 6, 2015)

angelo c said:


> John, does that cut mounted backwards too  ?



It makes Led Zeppelin sound interesting.


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 6, 2015)

angelo c said:


> Woah dude....slow down here. 7 saws is not a "addiction"...its a starter kit.
> 
> Call us when you count "trunk loads" or truck beds full as a measurement scale.



Also, when you don't mind driving 3 hours one way, to purchase some saws.

Or when you decide buying in bulk makes sense. (like a load of 25-30 Shindaiwa parts saws for $2-5 each).


----------



## angelo c (Feb 6, 2015)

Rx7man said:


> Arsehole!



It's never funny if you have to explain the joke but....

Jon's comment is hysterical because your first statement is...." I can't read all 22 pages....but"
And Jon responds "TL : dR" ...that my friend ...is comedic poetry.


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 6, 2015)

angelo c said:


> It's never funny if you have to explain the joke but....
> 
> Jon's comment is hysterical because your first statement is...." I can't read all 22 pages....but"
> And Jon responds "TL : dR" ...that my friend ...is comedic poetry.



Thank you. I was really hoping someone would see the humor.


----------



## angelo c (Feb 6, 2015)

Rx7man said:


> As someone said, it's exponential growth!.. A buddy says he might have a couple 3120 powerheads around, maybe I'll pick one of them up and make a mill out of them (port them first of course!). I'll probably be getting a couple more 65's from President, I'm sure from the parts I'll have at least one more (for 4x 65's and a 77).. I know my dad will be saying something about this before long!



Nice...I like the way you think there....you're gonna fit in just nice....


----------



## Turbo BBQ (Feb 6, 2015)

If the 22 pages was too long didn't read for y'all, let me paraphrase, (get you up too speed);

One of the locals fired off regarding the way the community engages/discourages new members. Some said hey! Some went nay! Of course the site is just a skeleton of what it was once before back in the day when all the clever machinist and loggers were in charge. They got jobs, got beer, got divorced or died. So someone mentions pie! Some one else says there's a better site yonder for the cool ones. Pictures of fat chicks. Pictures of smooth cleavage and some well hawaiian tropic oil dripping crack. Then the brushape blame game opens up and suspicions boil. More titties, more pie. Cars. Dodge is better. Bacon. Pie. Back on rack with some sharp chain talk then more nostalgia and subtle humor with the weathercaster. Soon more pie and hopefully titties and bacon.......


----------



## angelo c (Feb 6, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Thank you. I was really hoping someone would see the humor.



Don't kid yourself buddy....humor is a lot of work too....you just don't wake up one day and decide to be funny.


----------



## angelo c (Feb 6, 2015)

Turbo BBQ said:


> If the 22 pages was too long didn't read for y'all, let me paraphrase, (get you up too speed);
> 
> One of the locals fired off regarding the way the community engages/discourages new members. Some said hey! Some went nay! Of course the site is just a skeleton of what it was once before back in the day when all the clever machinist and loggers were in charge. They got jobs, got beer, got divorced or died. So someone mentions pie! Some one else says there's a better site yonder for the cool ones. Pictures of fat chicks. Pictures of smooth cleavage and some well hawaiian tropic oil dripping crack. Then the brushape blame game opens up and suspicions boil. More titties, more pie. Cars. Dodge is better. Bacon. Pie. Back on rack with some sharp chain talk then more nostalgia and subtle humor with the weathercaster. Soon more pie and hopefully titties and bacon.......



TL: DR

(  hat tip to Jon)


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 6, 2015)

Pfft. 9 pages here


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 6, 2015)

Turbo BBQ said:


> and subtle humor with the *weathercaster*. Soon more pie and hopefully titties and bacon.......




It's Anchorman, noob.


angelo c said:


> TL: DR
> 
> (  hat tip to Jon)



Repped!


----------



## Turbo BBQ (Feb 6, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> View attachment 401491
> 
> It's Anchorman, noob.



wuz


----------



## Rx7man (Feb 6, 2015)

Turbo BBQ said:


> If the 22 pages was too long didn't read for y'all, let me paraphrase, (get you up too speed);
> 
> One of the locals fired off regarding the way the community engages/discourages new members. Some said hey! Some went nay! Of course the site is just a skeleton of what it was once before back in the day when all the clever machinist and loggers were in charge. They got jobs, got beer, got divorced or died. So someone mentions pie! Some one else says there's a better site yonder for the cool ones. Pictures of fat chicks. Pictures of smooth cleavage and some well hawaiian tropic oil dripping crack. Then the brushape blame game opens up and suspicions boil. More titties, more pie. Cars. Dodge is better. Bacon. Pie. Back on rack with some sharp chain talk then more nostalgia and subtle humor with the weathercaster. Soon more pie and hopefully titties and bacon.......



GREAT, now I'm going to have to go and read them! 

And up until Jon's first tl;dr post, I wasn't familiar with the acronym, so some subtleties were lost.

Also in my post, I can't believe I used the wrong form of "Here" vs "hear".. I musta been asleep!


----------



## angelo c (Feb 6, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> View attachment 401491
> 
> It's Anchorman, noob.
> 
> ...



Well played.....well played.


----------



## angelo c (Feb 6, 2015)

Rx7man said:


> GREAT, now I'm going to have to go and read them!
> 
> And up until Jon's first tl;dr post, I wasn't familiar with the acronym, so some subtleties were lost.
> 
> Also in my post, I can't believe I used the wrong form of "Here" vs "hear".. I musta been asleep!



It's all good ...we see the "interior BC" thing. We're just joshin ya....its not like yer from Canada or anything...


----------



## Rx7man (Feb 6, 2015)

If I were in Jersey like you, I'd have to quote George Carlin.. Heck, he even went as far as naming the show.. "What the hell am I doing in New Jersey?"


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 6, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Also, when you don't mind driving 3 hours one way, to purchase some saws.
> 
> Or when you decide buying in bulk makes sense. (like a load of 25-30 Shindaiwa parts saws for $2-5 each).



I will take a 757...


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Feb 6, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> I will take a 757...


----------



## angelo c (Feb 6, 2015)

Rx7man said:


> If I were in Jersey like you, I'd have to quote George Carlin.. Heck, he even went as far as naming the show.. "What the hell am I doing in New Jersey?"



Nice job...
That's how we makes friends 'round these parts.


----------



## Turbo BBQ (Feb 6, 2015)

The grail of the jap saws......


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 6, 2015)

MaddBomber said:


> Just some of my concerns. I love this site, as it was my first forum. The banter, the laughs and the overall atmosphere here is great. I'm hoping we can right a few wrongs. I definitely believe its 'a few bad apples', but we seem to follow their lead, instead of overuling their ruden
> 
> 
> MaddBomber said:
> ...





jra1100 said:


> I am in agreement with gologit. I've not been here as long a him, but he pretty well sums AS up. Having said that, there are some folks that I miss a lot. Lakeside for example, although I see him post now and then, Thall also, just for a couple. Boy if those two couldn't figure out what was wrong with a saw you might just as well junk it. I first came here trying to figure out why my Poulan wouldn't cut. Mind you I had been cutting since my early 20's (I'm 64 now), and I got an answer right off from gasoline, the answer was right on and polite and interesting, I always read his posts, they were interesting, and he hated oil threads. I've not seen a post from him in a long time, I hope he is well. The answer by the way was that I had a SAFETY chain. I had never heard of such, and still think that the concept is crazy, but that's just me. I ground off the safety bars and that baby cut like a beaver on roids. Been a lot of changes since I came here, and I'm not around as much as I used to be, but it is the only saw forum that I go to. By the way nobody answered Jeff Lary, what is T.z" anyway. JR


----------



## angelo c (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey Tommy !!
Good to see ya. Hope the girls at Wendy's are treating ya good !!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 6, 2015)

Guess you guys didn't realize Turbo BBQ was BA.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 6, 2015)

I just realized something. AS is a melting pot. 80% of members moved on and gave up on saws or possibly got a life,died, ended up in jail, committed suicide, moved to Australia or are now in a mental institution or rehab centre.
John


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 6, 2015)

Uncle Moustache talks to Avalancher sometimes, as far as i know he's doing well, just busy. He didn't come back after AS was hacked.


----------



## angelo c (Feb 6, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Guess you guys didn't realize Turbo BBQ was BA.



WHA duh fuh....

Really ???
Oh man I feel so cheated now...





C'mon SS, of course we knew....doesn't mean it ain't fun to watch a cat torment a mouse before she eats the mouse.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 6, 2015)

angelo c said:


> WHA duh fuh....
> 
> Really ???
> Oh man I feel so cheated now...
> ...


Well ban him next time.


----------



## 1 stihl nut (Feb 6, 2015)

angelo c said:


> It's never funny if you have to explain the joke but....
> 
> Jon's comment is hysterical because your first statement is...." I can't read all 22 pages....but"
> And Jon responds "TL : dR" ...that my friend ...is comedic poetry.



I am humble enough to admit it was partially lost on me. But now it's funny in spite of the explanation. 

Humility is just one of my many remarkable qualities.


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 7, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Guess you guys didn't realize Turbo BBQ was BA.



Yes, I suspected. Which is why I kept my response very terse.


----------



## towingace (Feb 7, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Yes, I suspected. Which is why I kept my response very terse.


I found a dictionary this morning. I thought, cool, I can use that to figure out what some of these words, that I haven't seen before, mean. 

So...I open it up, to see what "terse" means & WTF...it's in Spanish! Guess I'll figure it out later.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 7, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Yes, I suspected. Which is why I kept my response very terse.



tl;dr


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 7, 2015)

RandyMac said:


> tl;dr


Can I set you on fire, sir?


----------



## Rx7man (Feb 7, 2015)

angelo c said:


> Nice job...
> That's how we makes friends 'round these parts.


 I'm confused now
If you take exception to that, take it up with Carlin


----------



## angelo c (Feb 7, 2015)

Rx7man said:


> I'm confused now
> If you take exception to that, take it up with Carlin



It was a compliment, not a sarcastic jab. A welcoming of sorts..

No exception taken at all.


----------



## angelo c (Feb 7, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Well ban him next time.



It's ok, I saw some irony in the fact that the OP was about the somewhat degraded site and we all kinda posted reasons for that "fall off" 
Best as I can tell the reasons were:

Natural life cycles 
The ad bucks hack
And brush ape....


----------



## olyman (Feb 7, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Uncle Moustache talks to Avalancher sometimes, as far as i know he's doing well, just busy. He didn't come back after AS was hacked.


 thanks!!!


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 8, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Can I set you on fire, sir?



you can try


----------



## cgraham1 (Feb 8, 2015)

Turbo BBQ said:


> If the 22 pages was too long didn't read for y'all, let me paraphrase, (get you up too speed)... Soon more pie and hopefully titties and bacon.......


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 8, 2015)

My reflection of AS:


----------



## jra1100 (Feb 8, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> He still posts on Masterblaster's site.
> 
> He got into ProStreet Trucks.....


Thanks, much appreciated. Been away a while and missed the reply. Be well. JR


----------



## jra1100 (Feb 8, 2015)

Turbo BBQ said:


> It's a choke and puke out by the fairgrounds, JR.. Bunch of dudes there in golf shirts that think they're cowboys. lol


Thanks for letting me know. I missed the reply cause I've been AWOL mostly. Much appreciated. JR


----------



## rocketnorton (Feb 8, 2015)

always liked randy's sig line here...


----------

